# Waiting on Spice she had them!!!



## bisonviewfarm

Spook is my daughter's new boer doe supposedly just over a year never kidded. Problem she has a tiny little udder going so I suspect we may be seeing babys from her sooner than planned which is a bummer and no blood testing this month as we'll be going 5 weeks without a paycheck so I guess Ill just be watching to see if it keeps filling.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Good luck!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Good luck!!


Thanks we may need some luck  no real history on her no clue when she'd be due and of course she's still a bit to skinny.


----------



## groovyoldlady

She's got lovely markings. I hope all goes well!


----------



## Goat_Scout

She's beautiful! Do you have any idea what breed the sire is/was?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Goat_Scout said:


> She's beautiful! Do you have any idea what breed the sire is/was?


Not a clue so it'll be interesting. She was in with a young boer buck when we picked her up but she'd only had her 3 weeks so to soon for an udder


----------



## bisonviewfarm

groovyoldlady said:


> She's got lovely markings. I hope all goes well!


Thanks!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well I finally found out where Spook and Winnie came from being bred no longer surprises me and it'll be a big surprise to what the baby/babys will be as they have a bit of everything. Still watching Winnie for a heat 15 days and nothing so far. On a happier note it appears my daughters nubian is probably bred. I just realized it's been 23 days since her last heat and nothing I was a little worried as Snickers was such a spazz he fell off and I think passed out when he tried to breed her lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Good luck.


----------



## goatblessings

So funny that he fell off! Nice front width on the Nubian by the way.


----------



## Sfgwife

Is he part rabbit? Hahahahaha!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

goatblessings said:


> So funny that he fell off! Nice front width on the Nubian by the way.


It was never seen a goat do that lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Is he part rabbit? Hahahahaha!


Apparently lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

toth boer goats said:


> Good luck.


Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

New pictures on Miss Spook. I got her shaved up a bit so I can actually see it through the fur. Not very big but it is changing. Anyone care to guess how far out from kidding she is? We've owned her 17 days she's had a tiny udder from the start but it has grown a bit.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well since everything I've been told about Spook and the other girl Winnie has been false my hubby told me to go ahead and mail in some blood so I'll stop driving him bonkers  . I'll mail it tomorrow so hopefully I'll have my answer by early next week!


----------



## SalteyLove

November 20th with LaMancha cross buck/doe twins 

:-D


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SalteyLove said:


> November 20th with LaMancha cross buck/doe twins
> 
> :-D


Id love some lamancha boer crosses my daughter might not be as thrilled she prefers ears lol


----------



## MadCatX

Lamancha ears lol - love it


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Blood hit the lab today they usually run 7 days a week so Im hoping Ill have my results in the next day or two! Spook started to look a little puffy yesterday & even more puffy today so ive been watching for signs of heat. Nothing so far Snickers has zero interest in her and seeing as he drove the poor nubian doe and us crazy last time Id imagine that we'd see something.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Results are in Spook and Winnie arent bred!  Of course now I suspect Spook has kidded before & I know who Im not buying from again. Still no signs of heat so they still may have been bred before I got them and arent quite far enough along for a test we've had them 21 & 22 days.


----------



## ksalvagno

At least you know.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Ye


ksalvagno said:


> At least you know.


Yep this is the first time Ive been excited about negative test results lol. Figure we'll test again in a month.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I swear they like to drive me crazy! The buck seems to think everyone's been in heat for a week now. Of course they don't seem to agree with him so I was thinking teenage hormones at work since he settles down after 10-15 minuets & only blubbers on and off for the rest of the day. But today Spook has a tiny bit of discharge stuck to her tail so I thought maybe she was just really late starting her season ( I've never seen her have a heat)I've been watching for hours on the kidding camera & nothing but a lot of running and hiding with her butt in the corner. Another blood test goes in next week. Hoping it's pregnancy discharge if not I guess we'll run another test in a month and if that fails my awesome neighbors nigerian buck will have one more girl to breed since my monster of a buck leaves this weekend.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well looks like we have 4 to blood test next month. I was cleaning Snickers water and the stinker managed to slip out the gate of the stall he had Rose bred before I could even think to react. Thankfully she's not super young 7 months & decent size but I hadn't planned on breeding her till at least late December & I planned on using the neighbors nigerian buck. Guess she had her own plan.


----------



## groovyoldlady

bisonviewfarm said:


> Well looks like we have 4 to blood test next month. I was cleaning Snickers water and the stinker managed to slip out the gate of the stall he had Rose bred before I could even think to react. Thankfully she's not super young 7 months & decent size but I hadn't planned on breeding her till at least late December & I planned on using the neighbors nigerian buck. Guess she had her own plan.


 Ooops!!!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

groovyoldlady said:


> Ooops!!!!!


Our first oops Im usually pretty good at making sure they stay apart. Guess we'll be having lamanacha/boers instead of F1 mini manachas


----------



## groovyoldlady

WE had our 1st mini munchie this year. She's SO ADORABLE! But I bet your LaBoer will be awesome too!


----------



## toth boer goats

I have a buck who was chasing a Doe who he bred 25 days ago, she has settled, he just wants it and is demanding it from her. She runs then lays down, he paws at her. So I go get the garden hose and spray him down in the face, head, not too long, you don't want to drown him, jut want to get what he smells off him and out of his nose, spray down his front legs(back of them), this seems to settle things down.
However, if it is cold out, I would hesitate before doing so.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

toth boer goats said:


> I have a buck who was chasing a Doe who he bred 25 days ago, she has settled, he just wants it and is demanding it from her. She runs then lays down, he paws at her. So I go get the garden hose and spray him down in the face, head, not too long, you don't want to drown him, jut want to get what he smells off him and out of his nose, spray down his front legs(back of them), this seems to settle things down.
> However, if it is cold out, I would hesitate before doing so.


Good idea for next year. Were way tocold right now. Unfortunately Im pretty sure the stinker was right just a bit early. Both of the boer cross does happily stood for him multiple times. Not sure why they didnt come in sooner they'd been here 6 weeks and zero heat signs.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is strange, no heat signs, maybe they did, but you missed it and they had false heat perhaps. 
Or, they were in season prior to adding the buck and just went out of heat, so, it was missed.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

toth boer goats said:


> That is strange, no heat signs, maybe they did, but you missed it and they had false heat perhaps.
> Or, they were in season prior to adding the buck and just went out of heat, so, it was missed.


He was actually with them all but 10 days Id assumed they were bred & finally put them in the doe pen. I wondered if maybe stress & being a bit under weight caused the delay? She bought them 3 weeks before I got them from her. Both needed some weight & minerals when they got here.


----------



## toth boer goats

Mineral deficiency is a possible cause.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Hmm if Spice isnt bred we've made her a bit pudgy lol. First picture is around the time we got her the second is today.


----------



## Goat_Scout

She looks great! How far along would she be if bred?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Goat_Scout said:


> She looks great! How far along would she be if bred?


Not far enough along to look as big as she is. She's only about 60 days lol. I think the old girl is a little stretched out. That or she came to us bred and just enjoyed messing with the buck. I never got around to testing her like I planned after buying her.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

No signs of heat from Winnie & Spook so Im going to assume they're bred! My buck might be a royal jerk but he seems to be very good at his job. He's gotten everyone on the first try so Im assuming my oops is also likely bred. The only doe left is the possible hermaphrodite and she's shown zero heat signs and no interest from the buck. My buck heads to the freezer this weekend. We'll bring the neighbors buck for a visit in December/January to try to breed her.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well Miss Spice is 83 days now and getting wider every time I see her. Poor girls going to be huge by 150. Spook & Winnie are a whole 34 days so we have a long way to go. And my baby Rose is 27 days no sign of heat so Id guess he was succesful. And Little Miss ( possible hermaphrodite) still no heat but my husband remembered her ending up in his pen when he first got here. So there is a chance that shes already bred so I guess Ill be keeping an eye on her she'd be due around the same time as Spice.


----------



## MadCatX

Nice! lil LAMANCHA action i see


----------



## bisonviewfarm

MadCatX said:


> Nice! lil LAMANCHA action i see


Yep I love my little lamancha girl. She's our oddball lol.


----------



## MadCatX

She's a doll!


----------



## Goat_Scout

They are all coming along nicely! Didn't you have 2 little white Lamancha cross doelings?


----------



## MadCatX

Thats a bad @$$ cabin too


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Goat_Scout said:


> They are all coming along nicely! Didn't you have 2 little white Lamancha cross doelings?


We did but I traded the one for my lovely pain in the butt buck


----------



## bisonviewfarm

MadCatX said:


> Thats a bad @$$ cabin too


Thanks! It's slab wood. I needed new siding and Ive always wanted a cabin so we gave this a try. The goats love it they've been removing bark for me Ll summer lol


----------



## Goat_Scout

bisonviewfarm said:


> We did but I traded the one for my lovely pain in the butt buck


Oh yeah, I remember now! Did you end up butchering him?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Goat_Scout said:


> Oh yeah, I remember now! Did you end up butchering him?


Not yet. We havent had the time which I guess may have been a good thing he's starting to stink less. Im hoping to put him in the freezer this weekend.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Blood going in! I could just wait patiently on Spice but after the cloudburst last year I dont trust them lol. One going in on Little Miss too just in case. Pretty excited we've never had more than 2 does kid in a year so 4 or 5 if Im wrong about LM would be awesome.


----------



## MadCatX

I dig that cabin! very nice


----------



## bisonviewfarm

MadCatX said:


> I dig that cabin! very nice


Thanks


----------



## bisonviewfarm




----------



## JK_Farms

Cute goats! Can't wait to see babies!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

JK_Farms said:


> Cute goats! Can't wait to see babies!


Thanks Im excited to see what all these girls have for us.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

(dance)So happy 4 out of 5 confirmed! Leaving Little Miss who still hasnt shown any heat signs and zero interest from the buck. I decided to keep him a bit longer to hopefully allow me to see any heat signs from LM. Thinking they can both stay till next month then I may put her in the freezer along with him.
Spice due on 1/13/19
Spook due 3/3/19
Winnie due 3/4/19
Rose due 3/10/19


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Poor Spice is gettong massive she's up from around 160lbs to around 190 with 54 days to go. Of course part of that Im sure is because we dried her off but she looks so huge I cant even imagine how big the old girl will be at kidding time.


----------



## SandyNubians

She's huge! mg: And that to me looks like it's all baby! She is wide and low. 30lbs of babies, maybe some extra lard, and fluid. I'm gonna guess she will have triplets! 2 does 1 buck. And since I'm feeling confident I will also try and guess colors......Uh, what did the buck looks like? Before I hear that I will say one doe would look just like spice.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> She's huge! mg: And that to me looks like it's all baby! She is wide and low. 30lbs of babies, maybe some extra lard, and fluid. I'm gonna guess she will have triplets! 2 does 1 buck. And since I'm feeling confident I will also try and guess colors......Uh, what did the buck looks like? Before I hear that I will say one doe would look just like spice.


She gets lower to the ground every week. I swear she's going to be dragging her belly in the snow by January lol. Oh and this dad


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Little Miss is finally in heat! Id set the buck free with the girls a couple days ago since everyone else is bred and LM's never shown a heat & she has that funky looking backside. Yesterday he seemed a little interested in her but he occasionally thinks all the girls smell good so I didnt think much of it. This morning we have discharge & flagging like crazy. So happy we wont have to put her in the freezer with the buck. Shes way to sweet for that. Maybe a late bloomer? She's older than my lamancha girl by a few months.


----------



## SandyNubians

That's good news! Hopefully she takes and you will have some more kids on the way. Hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks! Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving as well!


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Poor Spice is gettong massive she's up from around 160lbs to around 190 with 54 days to go. Of course part of that Im sure is because we dried her off but she looks so huge I cant even imagine how big the old girl will be at kidding time.
> View attachment 139497
> View attachment 139499


She is huge.... but beautiful! And yay on the lil doeling!


----------



## JK_Farms

I had a doe that was that big! could have sworn triplets she had a single 10 lbs buckling. her mom was known to have triplets though so hopefully she has that gene!!! Can't wait to see if your girl pulls through with triplets!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

JK_Farms said:


> I had a doe that was that big! could have sworn triplets she had a single 10 lbs buckling. her mom was known to have triplets though so hopefully she has that gene!!! Can't wait to see if your girl pulls through with triplets!


1 is always possible. Im thinking she had triplets her last pregnancy but of course I deleted the fb conversation so I cant say with a 100% lol. So Im hopeful for atleast twins


----------



## bisonviewfarm

And she keeps growing. Still not super wide but even lower to the ground. Stinker wouldnt hold still for a side pic.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Morning visit with the girls feels like Spice's udders filling back up & Im pretty certain Ive felt movement! I swear I see movement occasionally she gets some odd looking lumps sticking out of her right side but it seems awful early. She's 107 days today. Spook is at 59 days, Winnies at 58, Rose is at 52 and Little Miss is a whole 10 days if she took.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Checked Spices weight again this morning & she's up over 200lbs. 112 days today. Here she is begging for a bite of grain lol


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Checked Spices weight again this morning & she's up over 200lbs. 112 days today. Here she is begging for a bite of grain lol
> View attachment 140245


Poor lady is sayin maman if you were feedin five kids you would need that extra bite of grain too! Lol!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Poor lady is sayin maman if you were feedin five kids you would need that extra bite of grain too! Lol!


Im sure thats exactlly what she's saying. She gives me sad eyes till I cave and give her a bite lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

19 days since little miss was in heat and so far no signs she's coming back in! About to set Snickers free for the day to see if agrees. No interest the last 3 days hoping that continues.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

And I forgot this picture looks like Ill need to use a string and tape measure on Spices baby bump from now on she outgrew my tape pictures blurry she was after her morning hay but thats 60". Wish Id remebered a pre pregancy measurement but I expect a big drop when she kids she's usually pretty slim lol


----------



## SandyNubians

She is amazing! I have never seen one get big so fast. Im honestly not going to be surprised if she has quads. I'll still stick to my original guess of trips though


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> She is amazing! I have never seen one get big so fast. Im honestly not going to be surprised if she has quads. I'll still stick to my original guess of trips though


I didnt realize she'd gotten that big till yesterday. I measured then checked again today to see if it was just an extra full belly but nope pretty close to the same measurement lol. I cant wait to see whats in that belly of hers. I still wonder if its not one normal size kid


----------



## SandyNubians

bisonviewfarm said:


> I cant wait to see whats in that belly of hers. I still wonder if its not one normal size kid


I mean its possible. Huge goat, has one baby and a lot of fluid! Lol. But nubians seem to have a reputation for having multiples. I would be very surprised if it's not at least 2!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> I mean its possible. Huge goat, has one baby and a lot of fluid! Lol. But nubians seem to have a reputation for having multiples. I would be very surprised if it's not at least 2!


Im hoping.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Spice was super clingy early in her pregnancy & it seems she's back to it the second you walk in she's attached to you. Makes taking pictures & doing anything in the pen hard lol


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Spice was super clingy early in her pregnancy & it seems she's back to it the second you walk in she's attached to you. Makes taking pictures & doing anything in the pen hard lol
> View attachment 140463


Again..... cause she feedin FIVE TODDLERS in there.... and she STARVIN maman! Hahahahahaha!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Again..... cause she feedin FIVE TODDLERS in there.... and she STARVIN maman! Hahahahahaha!


She shouldnt be they went from emptying the hay feeder in 2 days to 1 so she's well fed lol.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Day 122 she didnt gain any noticeable weight but she's feeling more pregnant. She no longer runs when she see's me coming now she waddles slowly to me lol.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Day 122 she didnt gain any noticeable weight but she's feeling more pregnant. She no longer runs when she see's me coming now she waddles slowly to me lol.
> View attachment 140977


Toddlers...... five of them...... :kid3::kid3::kid3::kid2::kid2:
:dazed:onder:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Everyone else was outside this morning but for some reason Spice was still in the shed. Odd because she's queen and everyone else usually stays close to her. She seems fine though happily ate some grain and ketones were good so I guess she's getting lazy in the later stages of her pregnancy.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Spook & Winnie have reached the half way point!  Winnie has gone from wild as can be to super lovey. Hoping that she stays that way after kidding she's nothing like the wild thing my husband picked up. Spook unfortunatelly has switched from skittish and mellow to skittish and a bully so she'll be spending her evenings in the kidding stall.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I was deleting the million pictures on my phone & I found this Spice as a skinny thing the day we picked her up in early July. I swear she's gotten taller since then as well.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Day 130!!!! Udders filling and according to the last 2 mornings measurements she's gained 2 1/2" on that pregnant belly putting her at 5' 2".


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Day 135


----------



## SandyNubians

Gah! So close I can almost hear all the babies! (dance) Poor girl is huge! Probably can't wait to get rid of all that extra weight!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> Gah! So close I can almost hear all the babies! (dance) Poor girl is huge! Probably can't wait to get rid of all that extra weight!


Right seems like the days are dragging by. I dont think she minds gives her more weight to push the other doe's around lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well it's way to early but Spice seems off today. Hanging out by herself not her normal needy self at all. She was shivering this morning it was only in the 20's so warmer than the below zero we've had. Temp was 101 but that might be off think my batterys dieing in my thermometer. Ketone strip said negative but I went ahead and gave her some magic.


----------



## SandyNubians

Hope she is just so full of kids her body is making her have the pre-pre-pre labor. I have heard about some does having false labors when they have a lot of kids. Glad the ketone stop came back negative and you at least know one scary thing isn't wrong with her.


----------



## toth boer goats

She does look uncomfortable, has she lost her ligs?
Her body is dropping and her tailhead is really pronounced.
how is her udder?
Is she eating?
Any discharge?
Keep a close eye on her, may be pre-labor.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

toth boer goats said:


> She does look uncomfortable, has she lost her ligs?
> Her body is dropping and her tailhead is really pronounced.
> how is her udder?
> Is she eating?
> Any discharge?
> Keep a close eye on her, may be pre-labor.


Ligaments aren't gone but they seem to be moving. She's nibbling hay but not as in to it as you usually is. No discharge udder fuller but it doesn't look ready yet. I've got her stall ready to go & the camera set up.


----------



## bisonviewfarm




----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> Hope she is just so full of kids her body is making her have the pre-pre-pre labor. I have heard about some does having false labors when they have a lot of kids. Glad the ketone stop came back negative and you at least know one scary thing isn't wrong with her.


I hope so


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Still off she was laying there making little noises( have a video on my fb page couldnt figure out how to put it here).Finally got up when I went in the pen checked out the hay feeder then came over acting like she was going to run the other doe's off but instead just rested her head on her.


----------



## SandyNubians

Poor girl  I hope it's something simple kids are in a bad position that is making her uncomfortable.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I was hoping ligaments do seem to be going her back legs have gone posty. Hoping she's one that starts all this nonsense long before she kids or the buck that came on the 12th got her through the fence so she's farther along than I think.


----------



## SandyNubians

I know you will be keeping a close eye one her. I really do hope its something simple or perhaps she got got bred earlier. Please keep us updated!


----------



## groovyoldlady

onder: I'll be prayin'... Keep us posted!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks im sure Ill be posting a ton. Keeping an eye on her with the camera. Lots of pawing and she just cant seem to get comfortable.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Poor baby, she does look uncomfortable 
I hope all goes well.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Thanks im sure Ill be posting a ton. Keeping an eye on her with the camera. Lots of pawing and she just cant seem to get comfortable.
> View attachment 142175


Poor lady and maman! I was gonna ask was there a y way she got bred before you though she did... then i read more. So hopefully those five toddlers are jus takin up all extra space makin the poor girl really uncomfy or he did get her through the fence!


----------



## cbrossard

Sending Happy Thoughts your way!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks guys! I think we might be ok she's sleeping at the moment. I think the babys are taking up a lot of space and making it hard for her to breath. Ill herar the odd noises for a bit then she'll sit up or stand for a while Im assuming to reposition the babys.


----------



## SandyNubians

That's good to hear. I watched the video of her (pawing at the ground) and when she sits like that makes me think she is just so full of babies that they were making her uncomfortable.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Poor girl had a long night. Every time I woke up to check on her we had the same cycle going on so I would bet thats how her whole night went. Ive never had one this uncomfortable.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Poor girl had a long night. Every time I woke up to check on her we had the same cycle going on so I would bet thats how her whole night went. Ive never had one this uncomfortable.
> View attachment 142193


I wonder if maybe a pile of hay would help. Maybe she could prop herself up a bit?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> I wonder if maybe a pile of hay would help. Maybe she could prop herself up a bit?


I was just thinking about that actually . I was debating stuffing a burlap feed sack with straw to kind of make her a pillow to prop herself up on.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Poor girl, she does look very uncomfortable.  Is today day 138? It seems that often times does with triplets+ kid a few days earlier than if they have singles or twins. But hopefully Spice will hang on for at least a little while longer, 12 days is really early. 

What's her temp?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Goat_Scout said:


> Poor girl, she does look very uncomfortable.  Is today day 138? It seems that often times does with triplets+ kid a few days earlier than if they have singles or twins. But hopefully Spice will hang on for at least a little while longer, 12 days is really early.
> 
> What's her temp?


She's pretty pitiful right now. It is. I'm hoping she'll hold them in for at least another week. And temp is 101.7


----------



## Trollmor

Kind thoughts from me, too! Poor mother, I get "water on my mill", as we say, that twins are okay, but more is certainly nothing to wish for. The risk for wrong positions increases, too. Difficult to help if so crowded, and one lies e.g. with the back first. HOLDING MY THUMBS up here, (=crossing my fingers; but if people here cross fingers, it means "This Is A Lie"...) that this goes well!


----------



## toth boer goats

She is kid heavy for sure.
Poor girl. 

Is she eating and drinking OK?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

toth boer goats said:


> She is kid heavy for sure.
> Poor girl.
> 
> Is she eating and drinking OK?


Eating and drinking. Though she does seem to be eating less.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Trollmor said:


> Kind thoughts from me, too! Poor mother, I get "water on my mill", as we say, that twins are okay, but more is certainly nothing to wish for. The risk for wrong positions increases, too. Difficult to help if so crowded, and one lies e.g. with the back first. HOLDING MY THUMBS up here, (=crossing my fingers; but if people here cross fingers, it means "This Is A Lie"...) that this goes well!


multiples worry me. Though I guess if someone's going to have more than 3 Id prefer it be a big doe like her. I had a hard time adjusting a baby in a little Nigerian doe this spring Id rather have a little more room to maneuver.


----------



## toth boer goats

Be sure she eats Alfalfa, she needs the calcium, have it free choice at all times.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

toth boer goats said:


> Be sure she eats Alfalfa, she needs the calcium, have it free choice at all times.


the hay I got this year is 60/40 alfalfa grass feeders always full and I started giving her tums a few days ago. So hopefully she's getting enough they weren't thrilled with the alfalfa pellets I tried feeding them.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> the hay I got this year is 60/40 alfalfa grass feeders always full and I started giving her tums a few days ago. So hopefully she's getting enough they weren't thrilled with the alfalfa pellets I tried feeding them.


One of my does refuses alfalfa pellet too. She is a turd with them. Kicks em out of her dish then tries pilfer the grain from everyone else' lol! This is the same one that will kick grain out of a baited mineral feeder and eat it off the ground.... the absolute only time it is acceptable to eat anythin off the ground. And! How in the world do they pick those tinny pellets out with those tongues?!?!!! I mix alfalfa pellet and grain.... more alfalfa and all that is left in this heathens dish green alfalfa.....


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> One of my does refuses alfalfa pellet too. She is a turd with them. Kicks em out of her dish then tries pilfer the grain from everyone else' lol! This is the same one that will kick grain out of a baited mineral feeder and eat it off the ground.... the absolute only time it is acceptable to eat anythin off the ground. And! How in the world do they pick those tinny pellets out with those tongues?!?!!! I mix alfalfa pellet and grain.... more alfalfa and all that is left in this heathens dish green alfalfa.....


That's exactlly what happens here. She was getting them on the milk stand mixed with grain she'd carefully pick around all that horrible green stuff lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Finally got her to pee this morning ketones came back as trace. Urines also very dark so I suspect she's not drinking as much as I thought


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh no! That's no good. At least you know and can get on top of it quickly. Only a couple more days and technically she can have kids with a decent chance of survival (if it comes to it which I really hope it doesn't) :hug:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks Ive been testing her for weeks Ive had a bad feeling she's just so big Ive been worried.


----------



## SalteyLove

Maybe offer her a bucket of warm flavored water? Koolaid, Tang, Gatorade, or karo all work to tempt them.


----------



## groovyoldlady

You may to repeatedly dose her with Magic and some calcium; you can get calcium at Tractor Supply. You can use propylene glycol for sugar/energy, but it burns and makes for cranky mama goats!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SalteyLove said:


> Maybe offer her a bucket of warm flavored water? Koolaid, Tang, Gatorade, or karo all work to tempt them.


Thanks! Ill have to gi e that a shot I put some bounce back in it but she still doesnt seem real interested.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

groovyoldlady said:


> You may to repeatedly dose her with Magic and some calcium; you can get calcium at Tractor Supply. You can use propylene glycol for sugar/energy, but it burns and makes for cranky mama goats!


Ive been doing the magic though not as much as I should have been & the calcium. No propylene though Ill have to have my husband look for it whwn he goes to town. Ive avoided buying it as Ive read about what you mentioned so I was hoping to never beed it


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well she's still miserable but she decided water was a good thing again this evening and started guzzling it down. Couldnt get her to pee for a ketone test tonight my husband got quite a kick out of me trying to convince her. Finally decided it was to cold (-2 f) & she did drink and eat so I gave up we'll test again in the morning.


----------



## SandyNubians

That's good to hear! At least she is feeling well enough to eat and drink some.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> That's good to hear! At least she is feeling well enough to eat and drink some.


I was super happy about that.

Ketone strips say negative this morning but I do question if they work correctlly when it's -12 so Im going to try to collect some in a cup later and bring it in the house to test. Backsides very poofy today and she's started having discharge.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> I was so happy to supr happy about that.
> 
> Ketone strips say negative this morning but I do question if they work correctlly when it's -12 so Im going to try to collect some in a cup later and bring it in the house to test. Backsides very poofy today and she's started having clear discharge.
> View attachment 142257


So. This buck that got her through the fence for those five toddlers.... is he one you are good with? . Or you just too nice to say you tired of my teasin bout my five toddlers?(doh)


----------



## Trollmor

Good she drinks again. If you want to tempt her again, don't forget Blackcurrant juice for a flavour! Mine often got warm such after giving birth, that was popular!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> So. This buck that got her through the fence for those five toddlers.... is he one you are good with? . Or you just too nice to say you tired of my teasin bout my five toddlers?(doh)


 no but Im begining to worry that your 5 toddlers guess is right (rofl)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Trollmor said:


> Good she drinks again. If you want to tempt her again, don't forget Blackcurrant juice for a flavour! Mine often got warm such after giving birth, that was popular!


Hmm Ill have to see if anyone has it in town. Dont think Ive ever seen it.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> no but Im begining to worry that your 5 toddlers guess is right (rofl)


My heart says only four but my brain must tease a bit.... i was big as a house three times with huge singlets. Hahahha. My largest was half an ounce from twelve pounds :bonk:mg: That one was not happy with any kind of canned food. None. And green beans and strawberries were his favs.... and still are lol. And. Do you know how hard it is to find fresh green beans and strawberries til end of november in ky 22 years ago..... hard. Very hard (headsmash). And fresh corn cause frozen wouldnt do either. Brat lol!


----------



## Trollmor

bisonviewfarm said:


> Hmm Ill have to see if anyone has it in town. Dont think Ive ever seen it.


Hm, another difference between our countries? Frozen blackcurrant berries, then? Or maybe jam? Or, another kind of juice, raspberries, strawberries ...


----------



## Trollmor

Sfgwife said:


> My largest was half an ounce from twelve pounds.


 Do I read more than 5500 grammes? mg:


----------



## Sfgwife

Trollmor said:


> Do I read more than 5500 grammes? mg:


Haha not quite. He was 11pounds 6ounces. So only 5200 gm. :heehee:


----------



## Sfgwife

Trollmor said:


> Hm, another difference between our countries? Frozen blackcurrant berries, then? Or maybe jam? Or, another kind of juice, raspberries, strawberries ...


I was thinkin grape or blackberry juice might be the closest we have here to your yummy black currants here in the US.


----------



## Trollmor

Sfgwife said:


> Haha not quite. He was 11pounds 6ounces. So only 5200 gm. :heehee:


Me counting all those un-metric figures ... :roll:



Sfgwife said:


> I was thinkin grape or blackberry juice might be the closest we have here to your yummy black currants here in the US.


Since the patient is now drinking again, there might be time for experiments about her individual preferences. (grouphug)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> My heart says only four but my brain must tease a bit.... i was big as a house three times with huge singlets. Hahahha. My largest was half an ounce from twelve pounds :bonk:mg: That one was not happy with any kind of canned food. None. And green beans and strawberries were his favs.... and still are lol. And. Do you know how hard it is to find fresh green beans and strawberries til end of november in ky 22 years ago..... hard. Very hard (headsmash). And fresh corn cause frozen wouldnt do either. Brat lol!


Oh goodness big boy see I barelly showed


Sfgwife said:


> My heart says only four but my brain must tease a bit.... i was big as a house three times with huge singlets. Hahahha. My largest was half an ounce from twelve pounds :bonk:mg: That one was not happy with any kind of canned food. None. And green beans and strawberries were his favs.... and still are lol. And. Do you know how hard it is to find fresh green beans and strawberries til end of november in ky 22 years ago..... hard. Very hard (headsmash). And fresh corn cause frozen wouldnt do either. Brat lol!


Oh goodness now thats a big baby im hoping that isnt the case here lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well the big girl seem's to be doing well this morning. Happy to see me and waddled right out to the big hay feeder to eat. Ketones seem to be good couldnt check her temp since I forgot the thermometer in the barn and apparentlly it doesnt like -20 weather lol. She's not looking as wide this morning.


----------



## SandyNubians

That's great to hear!

"She's not looking as wide this morning" :funnytech:Yeah right! Still looks like she would pop out a million babies and then some.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

:heehee: but she can squeeze through the gate without me opening it a mile wide so I consider that an improvement


----------



## GoofyGoat

They're Dropping? The wait is getting shorter  Any more discharge?
Poor baby still looks huge. I still think trips, but it wouldn't be he first time I've been totally and completely wrong.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

GoofyGoat said:


> They're Dropping? The wait is getting shorter  Any more discharge?
> Poor baby still looks huge. I still think trips, but it wouldn't be he first time I've been totally and completely wrong.


Maybe or maybe she's messing with me lol. She's still massive but looks skinnier from her top and back view. I havent seen any fresh discharge just a lot gunked up on her tail.


----------



## SalteyLove

About 10 days until Spice's due date right?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SalteyLove said:


> About 10 days until Spice's due date right?


Yes so still earlier than Id like but better than a few days ago would have been.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Well the big girl seem's to be doing well this morning. Happy to see me and waddled right out to the big hay feeder to eat. Ketones seem to be good couldnt check her temp since I forgot the thermometer in the barn and apparentlly it doesnt like -20 weather lol. She's not looking as wide this morning.
> View attachment 142437


Ahhhhhh my daily update on the pretty lady. I come checkin every mornin to see how you both are a doin. . Glad she seems to feel a lil better today.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks she's so much better. Driving the other doe's nuts she suddenly loves them all which they dont know how to take usually she's butting them out of her way lol


----------



## groovyoldlady

I'm so glad she's doing better! I almost lost the girl in my avatar last spring. She had quads and really went down with ketosis and hypocalcemia - so I'm a hyper vigilant now! Keep an eye on Spice. I am praying for her!


----------



## 15WildTurkey

I’m also addicted to this thread. Hang in there Spice. Late stage preggo is miserable. 
Thanks for all the updates.


----------



## Trollmor

Yes, Spice, good luck for your labour, it will be a big work for you. And yes, dropping the kids downwards in the belly is one of several preparations before labour. Human kids also place themselves in position well before labour begins.

Usually. I have been wrong many times, too ...


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks everyone! I'm still watching her closely ketones checked twice a day tums and some magic several times a day for good measure . And I'm glad that my daily updates are appreciated some where my husband and kids are over me updating them lol.


----------



## Trollmor

bisonviewfarm said:


> I'm glad that my daily updates are appreciated


Yes, they are!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I forgot her daily picture . Looks pretty much the same though she's waddles more when she walks. The girls are out enjoying some time in the sun and watching her walk back from her favorite spot was pretty pitiful.


----------



## Trollmor

Nice with clean snow!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

There are probably more of us watching than you know. 
Your snow sure looks better than my mud!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh yes, we are out here watching...waiting...and rooting for Spice! (thumbup)


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear she is doing OK.


----------



## Trollmor

Let us like her reports, and she will know they are appreciated!


----------



## SalteyLove

She has ginormous teats! Do you milk her?


----------



## Trollmor

Try to wait with milking until the kids are born, or they will not get pure colostrum.


----------



## Sfgwife

Dwarf Dad said:


> There are probably more of us watching than you know.
> Your snow sure looks better than my mud!


That last part.... OMG YESSSSSS! We grow mud here now. Red clay stinky mud. Mud farm is us!


----------



## Sfgwife

Trollmor said:


> Try to wait with milking until the kids are born, or they will not get pure colostrum.


I am pretty sure Salty meant after she kids. .


----------



## Sfgwife

SalteyLove said:


> She has ginormous teats! Do you milk her?


Hahhaha i am sure we are not the only ones that thought this!


----------



## Trollmor

Sfgwife said:


> I am pretty sure Salty meant after she kids. .


Ahaa, in that case I am very much for emptying that udder now and then - if not for other reasons, so to at least enable the kids to reach the nipples!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks everyone! I very much appreciate the support! Her pregnancy has me worried silly I go back and forth worried there's one gigantic kid to worrying there's a ton that will get all tangled up. I got a new heart girth measurement on her yesterday and she's around 230 lbs so up 70ish pounds! Which seems like a ton to me but I guess Ive never really bothered to keep track before so maybe normal? And she's still acting fine uncomfortable but eating and drinking.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SalteyLove said:


> She has ginormous teats! Do you milk her?


I do she's super easy to milk out I love those big teats after milking tiny nigerian ones the past couple kidding seasons lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Trollmor said:


> Try to wait with milking until the kids are born, or they will not get pure colostrum.


Not milking now she dried herself up shortlly after being bred


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Dwarf Dad said:


> There are probably more of us watching than you know.
> Your snow sure looks better than my mud!


The snow is better than mud the below zero temps that came with this last bit arent so great think Id rather have mud lol


----------



## Trollmor

Good to see her exercise mildly in the snow.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Ack she's going to hate me by the time these kids come. Yesterday she started having some green snot temp was 102.6 so normal but I made the decision to stick her on antibiotics . This morning we have a string of pearls poop going on I seem to remeber that it can be a sign of ketosis beggining to wonder if my strips have gone bad and of course 3 stores in town and not a one ever has them in stock.


----------



## Trollmor

bisonviewfarm said:


> I made the decision to stick her on antibiotics.


Why?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Trollmor said:


> Why?


Because green can be an infection once I wouldnt have worried about as much but I found green several times and with her already giving me problems I see no point in risking something else going horribly wrong when I could have prevented.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Forgot her new picture not nearly as wide as she was.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Forgot her new picture not nearly as wide as she was.
> View attachment 142747


Oooooooooo! We go go go Spice! Maybe with them droppin she will start feel even more better!


----------



## Trollmor

bisonviewfarm said:


> Because green *can be* an infection once I wouldnt have worried about as much but I found green several times and with her already giving me problems I see no point in risking something else going horribly wrong when I could have prevented.


True enough, but not knowing exactly what you are medicating against, beware of resistent stems!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Oooooooooo! We go go go Spice! Maybe with them droppin she will start feel even more better!


I hope so .


----------



## cbrossard

Come on Spice! We are all in suspense here!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Spice enjoying her nightly dose of magic. She made herself a nest tonight out of hay she dug out of the feeder which is new.


----------



## SandyNubians

Awe, pretty (and smart) girl We are on day what 142, almost 143?! We are within days at this point. She technically can go at any time now! I'm so excited, I want to see those little celebrities!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh dropping and nesting...momma is getting ready to pop! I can't wait to see the babies! Yay!


----------



## 15WildTurkey

That looks like a cozy spot for babieeeeeeees! No pressure Spice. In your own time.


----------



## groovyoldlady

:great:


----------



## Trollmor

Holding thumbs! (=crossed fingers!)


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Spice enjoying her nightly dose of magic. She made herself a nest tonight out of hay she dug out of the feeder which is new.
> View attachment 142789


Jus lookit that sweet lil mama! She can come clean my house since her nestin has kicked in. Hahahha! That looks a fine place to have all those kids!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well not much to report Spice is still pregnant and miserable. I keep reminding her that she's safe to pop them out now and that she'd feel so much better if she would but no luck lol. Ligaments are softer but still there so I suspect she'll keep everyone waiting a while longer.


----------



## Trollmor

bisonviewfarm said:


> I keep reminding her that she's safe to pop them out.


I think it is the kid's brain that sends a signal "Now I am ready". Or?


----------



## Dwarf Dad

It looks like babies grew some more after dropping.
How big this litter going to be?


----------



## groovyoldlady

Dwarf Dad said:


> It looks like babies grew some more after dropping.
> How big this litter going to be?


I'd say octuplets at least! mg:


----------



## 15WildTurkey

I’m saying twins. Doeling first then buckling.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Well not much to report Spice is still pregnant and miserable. I keep reminding her that she's safe to pop them out now and that she'd feel so much better if she would but no luck lol. Ligaments are softer but still there so I suspect she'll keep everyone waiting a while longer.
> View attachment 142799
> View attachment 142801


Tell ms Spice this..... she needs get busy cause mama is gonna lose a new bet she has with her friend nicki.....the bet is that if nicki's doe kindles first her mama has come scoop rabbit poop. Hahhahaha.

mama nicki has a surprise litter of kits comin soon. ops2:. She was TRYN have a hot cuppa coffee after lunch when she spied a lady bun with a haystache.... so that means she didnt get the naughty buns separated in time two weeks ago (the deed was done by then) and she gonna have some cute lil pink sausages soon. Mama is all separated from the other does now and has her very own condo filled with fresh shavins, a snazzy nest box, food and water she doesn't have share, a spacious pen to go walkabout and make her very own for a while and all the hay she could wanna shoved in her condo's nest box. :nodrofl)

Now we wait :waiting::waiting::waiting:.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Tell ms Spice this..... she needs get busy cause mama is gonna lose a new bet she has with her friend nicki.....the bet is that if nicki's doe kindles first her mama has come scoop rabbit poop. Hahhahaha.
> 
> mama nicki has a surprise litter of kits comin soon. ops2:. She was TRYN have a hot cuppa coffee after lunch when she spied a lady bun with a haystache.... so that means she didnt get the naughty buns separated in time two weeks ago (the deed was done by then) and she gonna have some cute lil pink sausages soon. Mama is all separated from the other does now and has her very own condo filled with fresh shavins, a snazzy nest box, food and water she doesn't have share, a spacious pen to go walkabout and make her very own for a while and all the hay she could wanna shoved in her condo's nest box. :nodrofl)
> 
> Now we wait :waiting::waiting::waiting:.


Ill tell her but I suspect you'll win rabbits are so much more predictable with their ready signs lol good luck with your surprise babys


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well i tried the leaving her alone today I went to town for 4 hours and nothing lol. And she does look bigger but dropped her hips are sticking out more this acternoon and her udder feels tight.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well someone got very skinny in the last hour. We also have stretching and yawning going on. I still suspect she's messing with me but that was a very big change.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Ill tell her but I suspect you'll win rabbits are so much more predictable with their ready signs lol good luck with your surprise babys


Lol true. But it might be a few days yet still. She hasn't pulled fur yet. My other does don't pull fur til bout an hour before they kindle. This one is a new mama lady so i dunno. Hopefully she will pull fur. I can kinda judge new mamas now by if they do good pullin or not.... one of my does always looks like she shouldnt have any fur left on her body lol! My other two pull for what weather they kindle in. It is funny watchin the different does make ready for kits.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Well someone got very skinny in the last hour. We also have stretching and yawning going on. I still suspect she's messing with me but that was a very big change.
> View attachment 142837


Oh wow she really did drop those critters!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Oh wow she really did drop those critters!


She did it's like holy cow where did the babys go lol. 
Rabbits are so interesting we've had doe's all over the place with nesting as well. I like to see the early nest builders they always seem to be the best moms.


----------



## SandyNubians

Oooh! Exiciting, even if she is just messing with you! (dance)


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> She did it's like holy cow where did the babys go lol.
> Rabbits are so interesting we've had doe's all over the place with nesting as well. I like to see the early nest builders they always seem to be the best moms.


We have three great does now. We did cull a few that were just poor mamas. Rabbits are so different and hard to raise compared to other animals. So if they cannot be good mamas they dont stay here. We don't back to back breed our does so the kits we do get for us are important. So i guess we will see soon if this lil lady gets to stay.

Having four does would be nice though. That way we can double them up easier. One of my does throws huge litters usually. So i always make sure she has a companion that is bred so i can swap kits. I think i moght have her figured out though. I hope anyway. If i only let bugs do his dirty deed and fall off once her litters have been smaller. She was havin 11-13 kits and would lose 2-4 (or i switched) just cause she couldnt feed them all. But i have twice now done the one fall off and both times she had had 9. So we will see if it happens again when i let bugs have his way. But four does would be great! We could do two litters a year per lady instead of three. .


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> She did it's like holy cow where did the babys go lol.
> Rabbits are so interesting we've had doe's all over the place with nesting as well. I like to see the early nest builders they always seem to be the best moms.


How are spook and rose doin?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> Oooh! Exiciting, even if she is just messing with you! (dance)


I think she is messing with me. My first Nigerian doe played the dropped not dropped game with me for like 2 weeks and I can so see Spice playing that game too lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> We have three great does now. We did cull a few that were just poor mamas. Rabbits are so different and hard to raise compared to other animals. So if they cannot be good mamas they dont stay here. We don't back to back breed our does so the kits we do get for us are important. So i guess we will see soon if this lil lady gets to stay.
> 
> Having four does would be nice though. That way we can double them up easier. One of my does throws huge litters usually. So i always make sure she has a companion that is bred so i can swap kits. I think i moght have her figured out though. I hope anyway. If i only let bugs do his dirty deed and fall off once her litters have been smaller. She was havin 11-13 kits and would lose 2-4 (or i switched) just cause she couldnt feed them all. But i have twice now done the one fall off and both times she had had 9. So we will see if it happens again when i let bugs have his way. But four does would be great! We could do two litters a year per lady instead of three. .


See i think rabbits are easy but Ive raised them most of my life the rest of these critters are a pain lol. And I dont think you can ever have enough good doe's my husband disagrees he thought close to 30 breeding doe's was a little much he like's my daughters tiny little herd better lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> How are spook and rose doin?


Everyone else is good they've all packed on a few pounds but nothing like Miss Spice. I need to resend blood on our younger nubian my tube broke on it's way to the lab.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> See i think rabbits are easy but Ive raised them most of my life the rest of these critters are a pain lol. And I dont think you can ever have enough good doe's my husband disagrees he thought close to 30 breeding doe's was a little much he like's my daughters tiny little herd better lol


Yes they are easy unless mama is not a good mama or you have a freak mastitis problem with one. :/. I meant if you had raise kits they were hard. Oops sorry! We colony raise and love it. They seem to as well. Thirty does holy cow! I am all like when do we get to fill my freezer when i have 25 runnin amok in there lol! That feed bill oye those growin beans eat!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Yes they are easy unless mama is not a good mama or you have a freak mastitis problem with one. :/. I meant if you had raise kits they were hard. Oops sorry! We colony raise and love it. They seem to as well. Thirty does holy cow! I am all like when do we get to fill my freezer when i have 25 runnin amok in there lol! That feed bill oye those growin beans eat!


Oh yes hand raising is a pain I always bred 5 or 6 doe's at once that way if someone was a bad mom I could just toss her babys in with another doe made my life much easier. The feed bill is awful we had 100+ a few times we ended up putting some in the freezer early just to cut down the bill.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Oh yes hand raising is a pain I always bred 5 or 6 doe's at once that way if someone was a bad mom I could just toss her babys in with another doe made my life much easier. The feed bill is awful we had 100+ a few times we ended up putting some in the freezer early just to cut down the bill.


A hundred. Oh my my my. Lol! Your other ladies look all content.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Ive promised myself never again will I have that many lol.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Spice is still looking super skinny this morning. Not much else going on her tail looks like she may have had some more discharge and she's a little grumpy.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Spice is still looking super skinny this morning. Not much else going on her tail looks like she may have had some more discharge and she's a little grumpy.
> View attachment 142893
> View attachment 142895


Now is NOT he time for the doe code to be poppin in her noggin! We needs see babies! I have one in heat.... she is screamin up the hill and the bucks are screamin down the hill. Loud and proud all of em. She had started her blubberin at me two days ago then today she is jus a bellowin how she thinks she might die if she doesnt get bred again this month. Silly gardenia! I need find me a nigi buck lol!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Just when I think nothing interesting is happening she starts doing odd things lol She's outside head pressing and pawing at the shed wall.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Now is NOT he time for the doe code to be poppin in her noggin! We needs see babies! I have one in heat.... she is screamin up the hill and the bucks are screamin down the hill. Loud and proud all of em. She had started her blubberin at me two days ago then today she is jus a bellowin how she thinks she might die if she doesnt get bred again this month. Silly gardenia! I need find me a nigi buck lol!


Right not sure how she learned about it pretty sure I havent mentioned it lol. Poor girl is just desperate for a date.


----------



## toth boer goats

Looks like pre-labor signs, could take hours for her to get them into the birthing canal and into position.
look at her tailhead and tail and looking posty today.

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

bisonviewfarm said:


> Just when I think nothing interesting is happening she starts doing odd things lol She's outside head pressing and pawing at the shed wall.
> View attachment 142897
> View attachment 142899


Feeling so bad she forgot where door is?


----------



## Sfgwife

toth boer goats said:


> Looks like pre-labor signs, could take hours for her to get them into the birthing canal and into position.
> look at her tailhead and tail and looking posty today.
> 
> Happy Kidding.


Hey now! Quiet! Not hours and hours. Lol! All my chores are done til the afternoon and i need some entertainments to go with my sewin hexis together. Lol!


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Right not sure how she learned about it pretty sure I havent mentioned it lol. Poor girl is just desperate for a date.


She heard you mumbling it yer brains! Yes deen is and tellin the world all bout it. Lol! Right now she is tryin get everyone pissed off enough to fight with herself. She met her match with gracie. Gracie wont play her games but deen keeps tryin.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Dwarf Dad said:


> Feeling so bad she forgot where door is?


Lol not only where the door is she also forgot which shed is hers then this one belongs to the rabbits.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

toth boer goats said:


> Looks like pre-labor signs, could take hours for her to get them into the birthing canal and into position.
> look at her tailhead and tail and looking posty today.
> 
> Happy Kidding.


I can live with hours of prelabor if she'll just stop faking me out lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> She heard you mumbling it yer brains! Yes deen is and tellin the world all bout it. Lol! Right now she is tryin get everyone pissed off enough to fight with herself. She met her match with gracie. Gracie wont play her games but deen keeps tryin.


Poor girl maybe she's hoping if she yells long enough one of the boys will escape to come see her


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Poor girl maybe she's hoping if she yells long enough one of the boys will escape to come see her


Hahahha. Every.single.month.now. The boys aren't gonna be testin that fence anytime soon. They do not like the bites it gives. .

There is a camp ground on the backside of our 120 acres.... i keep expectin to see a huntin party for a lost child come breakin through the woods at any time. Lol!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

An hour later and we've still got the same behaviour going on so maybe we are getting close. She'll go wander the pen for a bit and then it's back to the side of the shed.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Hahahha. Every.single.month.now. The boys aren't gonna be testin that fence anytime soon. They do not like the bites it gives. .
> 
> There is a camp ground on the backside of our 120 acres.... i keep expectin to see a huntin party for a lost child come breakin through the woods at any time. Lol!


Now that would be funny wouldnt they be surprised when they found where the screaming was coming from lol


----------



## SalteyLove

bisonviewfarm said:


> An hour later and we've still got the same behaviour going on so maybe we are getting close. She'll go wander the pen for a bit and then it's back to the side of the shed.
> View attachment 142925


START PUSHING SPICE!


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Now that would be funny wouldnt they be surprised when they found where the screaming was coming from lol


YESSSSSS! I would be bely rollin at em! And can you imagin the looks when they saw the screamers. Hahahhaahahha!


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Now that would be funny wouldnt they be surprised when they found where the screaming was coming from lol


This is what she has resigned sheselfs to now...


----------



## Trollmor

bisonviewfarm said:


> An hour later and we've still got the same behaviour going on so maybe we are getting close. She'll go wander the pen for a bit and then it's back to the side of the shed.
> View attachment 142925


She looks a bit worried. Difficult to get the small ones into any kind of handle-able position?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Trollmor said:


> She looks a bit worried. Difficult to get the small ones into any kind of handle-able position?


Im not sure she doesnt seem in any kind of distress. Honestlly since this morning it doesnt seem like anything is happening. So maybe just miserable from being so huge.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well this is how she's spent most of her afternoon. I asked her if she was messing with me at her last check up and she cocked her head at me so maybe I then informed her that I wont be back to check on her till bedtime lol


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Well this is how she's spent most of her afternoon. I asked her if she was messing with me at her last check up and she cocked her head at me so maybe I then informed her that I wont be back to check on her till bedtime lol
> View attachment 142961


No more treats til bedtime maman lady.... i will sureLy perish!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I reminded her that mom's in milk get lots of grain maybe that'll make her kick this labor into high gear. She love's food lol


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> I reminded her that mom's in milk get lots of grain maybe that'll make her kick this labor into high gear. She love's food lol


Hahhaahahaa!


----------



## jschies

People looking for a lost child reminds me about a problem we had. A few weeks ago I read on Facebook that one of my neighbors was frantically looking for the person yelling for help... They climbed over fences and found my bucklings that recently realized that they were bucklings and were trying to get a doe to come into their pen!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well Im pretty certain the babys birthday will not be today. Nothing odd going on with her this evening.


----------



## minibarn

Aww that's disappointing. Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## Dwarf Dad

See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Today???? Hmmmmm?:waiting:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Today would be nice. Ligaments are still there but hard to find this morning and around her tailhead is all mushy. Backside's looking more puffy as well.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Today would be nice. Ligaments are still there but hard to find this morning and around her tailhead is all mushy. Backside's looking more puffy as well.
> View attachment 143027


Spice might jus win the bet for you and save you from scoopin me poops! Lol! Still no sausages here either. ;/. I have one diggin like a crazy thing. I need go check her belly but i am horrible at palpatin for kits. :/.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I wouldnt be so sure she may just be messing with me lol. To bad your not close Im good at palpating I could teach you


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> I wouldnt be so sure she may just be messing with me lol. To bad your not close Im good at palpating I could teach you


I would LOVE that! Someone to teach me how to palpate and be accurate. Went out a felt sweet pea's tum... i *think* i felt a kit in there. She is heavy for her and she does chunk up pretty good when it is time for her. She also had eenie milk spots on her nips when i messed.... so in the mama pen she went too. The other lady jus sat there or ran like the crazy thing she is. So i didnt chase her. She will either have a litter or not. :/. She hasn't even attempted to make a nest in this pen. So i dunno. I DO know that when i next say we are separatin buns that hubby will do it without puttin me off...it takes a whole thirty minutes after all. I cannot do it by meselfs cause we do them in a colony. But this whole suprise we havin beans is no fun!

My poor hound. He was up and down all night last night shakin his noggin. I cleaned his ears good this mornin and they were dirty dirty and tender. So off to the vet we will go this afternoon cause i thinks the poor boy has an ear inf. Wish i had a reserve of antiobiotics here so we didnt have go. Blah! I despise goin to the vet. They wanna take all my extra dollars.


----------



## Trollmor

I will be very happy if Spice and her young will be so kind and all survive the birth and keep their health! :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Are you allowing her to go out and get some exercise during the day? It is best to let her do that, she needs it.
Gets things moving, with supervision would be best.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

toth boer goats said:


> Are you allowing her to go out and get some exercise during the day? It is best to let her do that, she needs it.
> Gets things moving, with supervision would be best.


Yep she's only locked in her stall at night the rest of the day she's free to come and go.


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear, does she go out and walk? 
If not, encourage that.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

She does as long as it's not snowing. I left the divider fence up the last time I rearranged the pen so they'd have to walk a bit farther to their favorite spot.


----------



## Trollmor

Very nice photo!  Could very well fit into the former Goat Calendar which we made a couple of years ago at https://www.alternativ.nu/index.php?board=329


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, how is miss Spice today? Surely she must be getting close! I even woke up early, hoping to see she was in labor by now!


----------



## Trollmor

*Mrs.* Spice, right?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Nothing interesting to report unfortunatelly she's pretty much the same. I think she's holding off until atleast her due date my husband swears she's going today or tomorrow. He could be right about tomorrow I have to go in to town & go grocery shopping so Ill be gone for quite a while.


----------



## wifeof1

Make it easy for us. What day are we on? 141?


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Nothing interesting to report unfortunatelly she's pretty much the same. I think she's holding off until atleast her due date my husband swears she's going today or tomorrow. He could be right about tomorrow I have to go in to town & go grocery shopping so Ill be gone for quite a while.
> View attachment 143137


She is jus bein a JERK! Lol! No beans here either. They are jerks too also! But dig dug is still diggin ugh. She is a new zealand, so a big doe, and her holes can hide her completely. Clay Red face, feet and all lol.


----------



## mariarose

Reading through this thread, I see a lot of "act like you are going to bed' 'act like you are taking a trip' 'pretend to...'

I'm sorta wondering if we aren't inflating our importance?

I'm pretty certain my goats are just doing what the heck they want, and if it suits me, fine. If it doesn't suit me, fine.

I'm a useful thing to have around, but to think I have some sway over whether they kid or not? Eeehh... I suspect that is verging on being "uppity".

Seriously, I do hope Spice is well. I also have one causing me mild anxiety.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Looks like her udder still has a ways to go.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

wifeof1 said:


> Make it easy for us. What day are we on? 141?


Day 146


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Goat_Scout said:


> Looks like her udder still has a ways to go.


It looks smaller but it feels extremely tight pretty similar to a 12 hour fill when we milked her. And of course it's our first kidding with her so I have no idea when she usually fills


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> She is jus bein a JERK! Lol! No beans here either. They are jerks too also! But dig dug is still diggin ugh. She is a new zealand, so a big doe, and her holes can hide her completely. Clay Red face, feet and all lol.


Lol I still suspect she'll beat Spice


----------



## bisonviewfarm

mariarose said:


> Reading through this thread, I see a lot of "act like you are going to bed' 'act like you are taking a trip' 'pretend to...'
> 
> I'm sorta wondering if we aren't inflating our importance?
> 
> I'm pretty certain my goats are just doing what the heck they want, and if it suits me, fine. If it doesn't suit me, fine.
> 
> I'm a useful thing to have around, but to think I have some sway over whether they kid or not? Eeehh... I suspect that is verging on being "uppity".
> 
> Seriously, I do hope Spice is well. I also have one causing me mild anxiety.


I do suspect to some we are rather important. I swear a couple of my doe's waited till I was home to kid. One I informed her that I had the next day off and surprise she kidded that day another had her ligs gone ( total mush) for several days while I was at the hospital with my daughter finally kidded the first day I was home so I do wonder.


----------



## Jubillee

Lol, my does all kidded on the ONLY 2 days I had something planned...big coincidence, IDK...but interesting. Thankfully I got a clue in the morning time that something was up and I canceled my plans and was there for all of them.


----------



## Trollmor

Yes, some individuals wait for the peaceful solitude, while others need someone "holding hoof". :inlove:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Dang goats Winnie has a lot of white discharge today. Kind of thinking I should go borrow the neighbors buck the last doe that had discharge this early in pregnancy had lost her baby so Im a bit worried. I dont really want June babys & I really wasnt wanting the boers bred to a nigerian but I guess thats better than no babys.


----------



## mariarose

bisonviewfarm said:


> it's our first kidding with her so I have no idea


First Timers... So nerve racking


----------



## bisonviewfarm

mariarose said:


> First Timers... So nerve racking


She's had at least 1 batch of baby's but we bought her several months later in milk and not from the person she kidded for so I have absolutely no info on her previous kidding which drives me nuts lol


----------



## Trollmor

It does not help to have lots of experience ... I get nervous anyway! Each time. I never get used to it - which maybe is good.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Trollmor said:


> It does not help to have lots of experience ... I get nervous anyway! Each time. I never get used to it - which maybe is good.


I think it was actually less worrisome with my first doe. Since then we've had 1 false pregnancy that ended in a cloud burst , 1 that aborted and 1 bad kidding so now I worry about everything. The doe with the white discharge today has once again put me in worry mode and I think everyone will be getting blood sent in for a second pregnancy test tomorrow.


----------



## SandyNubians

Well? Anything yet?


----------



## Trollmor

SandyNubians said:


> Well? Anything yet?


Patience! Only day 147 today!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> Well? Anything yet?


Nothing her ligaments feel weird bit otherwise no signs. Dang doe went from worrying me that she was going to go early to making me think she'll hold them in as long as possible lol


----------



## SalteyLove

My guess - triplets on January 15th at 7am!


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Nothing her ligaments feel weird bit otherwise no signs. Dang doe went from worrying me that she was going to go early to making me think she'll hold them in as long as possible lol


I still gots no beans and a crazy dig dug sweet pea. :/. We sposed be gettin sleety, rainy and snowy nonsense sat and sun.... the last two days it has been bitter cold crazy winds.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SalteyLove said:


> My guess - triplets on January 15th at 7am!


Well thats closer than my guess Im going with the 18th which would put her at 155 days lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> I still gots no beans and a crazy dig dug sweet pea. :/. We sposed be gettin sleety, rainy and snowy nonsense sat and sun.... the last two days it has been bitter cold crazy winds.


She's really keeping you waiting too. We're actually staying above 0 so Im pretty happy with our weather. Of course the day spice is due we go back to the negative temps.


----------



## toth boer goats

There really isn't anything to worry about, with a lot of white discharge, it is normal for late term pregnancy.

The doe you mentioned who aborted shortly after you seen a lot of white discharge, was not related to aborting, what so ever.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

toth boer goats said:


> There really isn't anything to worry about, with a lot of white discharge, it is normal for late term pregnancy.
> 
> The doe you mentioned who aborted shortly after you seen a lot of white discharge, was not related to aborting, what so ever.


Awesome thank you! Just a worry wart I guess


----------



## toth boer goats

We all are.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well now Im kind of wondering if I may need to get another kidding stall ready. Winnie had that white discharge then her backside is suddenly huge no sign of heat from the borrowed buck brought over in just in case and she's reverted back to the wild thing we bought after months of being so sweet. And while going through my notes I realized they'd only been here 17 days when I ran the first pregnancy test. The buck sure thought she was in heat at the same time as Spook but he was a pain and thought everyone including Spice was in heat that week. They need to invent a blood test that tells how far along they are.


----------



## 15WildTurkey

And take away all the fun ??? No way. Just kidding. That would be amazing


----------



## bisonviewfarm

15WildTurkey said:


> And take away all the fun ??? No way. Just kidding. That would be amazing


It would be so awesome maybe someday they'll figure out how to do it


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> She's really keeping you waiting too. We're actually staying above 0 so Im pretty happy with our weather. Of course the day spice is due we go back to the negative temps.


They might jus be foolin me all together too. :/. The young boys.... i know they tried do the deed but not if it actually got finished. They weren't but 13 weeks so it could go either way. The girls could just be of a mood to be bred too since it has been a while. They do get goofy when i wait a long bit in between sometimes. So i dunno. I was waitin til the end of feb so i didnt have fret over freezin cold and new beans. I fret more then than i do if it is a tad warmer.

If the wind wasn't so bad it isnt so horribly cold. Just a super cold gusty all day wind kinda thing here.


----------



## GoofyGoat

My daughter keeps saying she wants a "Pickles and Ice Cream" test to give goats ...you offer them pickles and ice cream and if they chow down they're pregnant, if not you take off to see their boyfriends again..


----------



## groovyoldlady

GoofyGoat said:


> My daughter keeps saying she wants a "Pickles and Ice Cream" test to give goats ...you offer them pickles and ice cream and if they chow down they're pregnant, if not you take off to see their boyfriends again..


 That's pure BRILLIANCE!!!!


----------



## Trollmor

13 weeks boys ... I get a vivid memory of my billy king working very hard to protect his sperm. He had mated a goat, she still in heat, and all the sons eager to try, too. The king went alongside his mate, his head over her back, "peeling off" the sons from her, and immediately he had to shift side, peeling from the other side. Again and again. What a sweaty time for a king billy!

This was the first time I thought of butchering the sons by midsummer, to make it calmer in the flock. I did so several years, in spite of the sons not being so rich on meat at that age.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> They might jus be foolin me all together too. :/. The young boys.... i know they tried do the deed but not if it actually got finished. They weren't but 13 weeks so it could go either way. The girls could just be of a mood to be bred too since it has been a while. They do get goofy when i wait a long bit in between sometimes. So i dunno. I was waitin til the end of feb so i didnt have fret over freezin cold and new beans. I fret more then than i do if it is a tad warmer.
> 
> If the wind wasn't so bad it isnt so horribly cold. Just a super cold gusty all day wind kinda thing here.


Well then maybe she is just practicing and you can hold off till warmer weather. We had 2 litters around Christmas when we were below zero ended up losing all but 1. My daughters hollands are a pain to get babys from all year long though the rex always seemed to be able to pull off litters even in the coldest weather.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

GoofyGoat said:


> My daughter keeps saying she wants a "Pickles and Ice Cream" test to give goats ...you offer them pickles and ice cream and if they chow down they're pregnant, if not you take off to see their boyfriends again..


Awesome idea no mailing off blood and you can eat the left over testing material lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Nothing to interesting on Spice her backsides even more puffy and we have some discharge . Winnies also more puffy, has more discharge and is wild as can be I cant get any where near her at the moment Guess Ill be spending my morning setting up the second stall and trying to get my camera in a place that I can see both of them well in case she decides to surprise me.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Nothing to interesting on Spice her backsides even more puffy and we have some discharge . Winnies also more puffy, has more discharge and is wild as can be I cant get any where near her at the moment Guess Ill be spending my morning setting up the second stall and trying to get my camera in a place that I can see both of them well in case she decides to surprise me.
> View attachment 143271
> View attachment 143273


Stoopid doe code!


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Well then maybe she is just practicing and you can hold off till warmer weather. We had 2 litters around Christmas when we were below zero ended up losing all but 1. My daughters hollands are a pain to get babys from all year long though the rex always seemed to be able to pull off litters even in the coldest weather.


Yea that's why i dont like havin kits in the cold cold. Sweet pea's are always fine cause she is the crazy fur puller and will add more as she feels needed. Sugar not so much. When it is cold i always pull more from her. This new mama had a nice pile last time.

Ours do the whole heat sterile thng so no summer and early fall litters here. I try for one litter fall/early winter, one early spring and right before the hot of june/july. That gave me plenty of rabbit in my freezer. I made the mistake (not really she is sweet) of givin some to a lady down the road who has a farm store. She sells goat meat. She has asked for more and told a friend bout them.... so now i have two people wantin buy rabbit from me. But i really don't necessarily want keep more does. So paul and i are debating.... i have a beautiful lil four month old lady... she has such dark ears and nose. I jus love her.

It is still blustry here this mornin. Stoopid freezy winds! Now the weatherman says not snow but freezy rain and ice. The pits! Give me a foot of snow any day to ice and freezy nonsense. Stayin up til one or two in the am to make sure the beans can have not frozen water for a better part of the night is for the birds lol! Everyone else is fine cause they sleep... but noooo not the buns lol!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

1 more doe wouldnt be so bad. Adds a little extra meat to your freezer  . Hollands unfortunatelly while adorable are a pain no matter what time of year small litters peanuts kots that are to big and get stuck and it seems to take the moms longer to get the mothering right. So we breed all year. Helps that my stepdad gifted the rabbits an old swamp cooler it doesnt exactlly keep the building cool but it keeps the temps just low enough that heat sterility isnt a battle.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> 1 more doe wouldnt be so bad. Adds a little extra meat to your freezer  . Hollands unfortunatelly while adorable are a pain no matter what time of year small litters peanuts kots that are to big and get stuck and it seems to take the moms longer to get the mothering right. So we breed all year. Helps that my stepdad gifted the rabbits an old swamp cooler it doesnt exactlly keep the building cool but it keeps the temps just low enough that heat sterility isnt a battle.
> View attachment 143275


Hollands are SO cute! When we got our first buns we got what looked like mini rex. The breeder lied and they were mini rex/lionheads. They were adorable! Parents didnt have any kind of mane. Almost all of the kits had a mane. Paul wanted those for their pelts. But they had grow for so long to be freezer bound. So they all went to the freezer.


----------



## Trollmor

And Spice looks just like "What are you doing there behind med again and again? Let me eat my hay in peace!"

How is it, day 148? That's when my dearies used to deliver. Plus/minus 5 up to 10 days ...

Patience, patience!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Trollmor said:


> And Spice looks just like "What are you doing there behind med again and again? Let me eat my hay in peace!"
> 
> How is it, day 148? That's when my dearies used to deliver. Plus/minus 5 up to 10 days ...
> 
> Patience, patience!


I think thats exactlly what she's thinking . Im not good at having patience I try but Im still down there every little bit watching the poor girl.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Hollands are SO cute! When we got our first buns we got what looked like mini rex. The breeder lied and they were mini rex/lionheads. They were adorable! Parents didnt have any kind of mane. Almost all of the kits had a mane. Paul wanted those for their pelts. But they had grow for so long to be freezer bound. So they all went to the freezer.


Those would make awesome pelts but probably not much meat Ive butchered 1 of the hollands it wasnt worth the time.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Patience, patience!

Where do get this?


----------



## 21goaties

Ditto on the Hollands. We used to raise them to sell as pets and their large heads and short bodies, while cute, are unnatural and so caused the does to have a lot of birthing issues.


----------



## Trollmor

Dwarf Dad said:


> Patience, patience!
> 
> Where do get this?


Yeah .. Where ... From the goats?


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Those would make awesome pelts but probably not much meat Ive butchered 1 of the hollands it wasnt worth the time.


Exactly! The pelts when paul finished them out where crazy soft and beautiful. They would feed two adults with no lunch leftover. One bein a man that likes his meat lol. We grow our cali/new zealands a bit longer so that i can usually get two meals from them for the three adults here unless the men are really hungry that night. Plus a bit older and the pelts are easier for him deal with. They don't tear as much. The cali/nz have nice soft pelts too just not quite so silky soft as the rex.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Exactly! The pelts when paul finished them out where crazy soft and beautiful. They would feed two adults with no lunch leftover. One bein a man that likes his meat lol. We grow our cali/new zealands a bit longer so that i can usually get two meals from them for the three adults here unless the men are really hungry that night. Plus a bit older and the pelts are easier for him deal with. They don't tear as much. The cali/nz have nice soft pelts too just not quite so silky soft as the rex.


Not bad then.


----------



## bisonviewfarm




----------



## SandyNubians

Poor girl just needs to pop them out already!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

She looks a little impatient now.


----------



## Trollmor

Poor Spice! Too heavy load for her! How many days now?


----------



## 21goaties

mg: She has a whole herd in there!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Trollmor said:


> Poor Spice! Too heavy load for her! How many days now?


Day 148. Way to heavy of load she had to stop for several breaks walking out to her favorite spot outside today


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Dwarf Dad said:


> She looks a little impatient now.


A little bit hoping that means she'll be ready to kick those babys out soon lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

21goaties said:


> mg: She has a whole herd in there!


I wonder some times if she's planning on doubling my herd size when she kids. We only have 5 lol


----------



## Trollmor

bisonviewfarm said:


> I wonder some times if she's planning on doubling my herd size when she kids. We only have 5 lol


Hope not. In plain sight that there are too many in there, though.


----------



## mariarose

Dwarf Dad said:


> Patience, patience!
> 
> Where do get this?


China, where else?


----------



## GoofyGoat

mariarose said:


> China, where else?


Well mine must of taken the slooooow boat.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Trollmor said:


> Hope not. In plain sight that there are too many in there, though.


Im hoping not but I guess we'll be finding out any day now


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Day 149 for Spice nothing interesting going on. Winnie on the other hand has even more discharge and seems to be distancing herself from Spook they came from the same place and are always together so thats a bit odd.


----------



## Trollmor

M-hm, all behaviour changes are noted!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

They all want to mess with me! Spook's now doing back stretches and standing with her front feet propped up on things? (doh)


----------



## 21goaties

Go get distracted doing something and when you come back they will be waiting with your new herd additions. All goats know that the stork can't come if you're watching! :storkgirl: :storkboy: = :kid3: :kid2:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

21goaties said:


> Go get distracted doing something and when you come back they will be waiting with your new herd additions. All goats know that the stork can't come if you're watching! :storkgirl: :storkboy: = :kid3: :kid2:


I've never actually had leaving or ignoring them work for me mine seem to like me around and atleast for a few hours today theyd be put of luck I need to clean the barn . The big problem is Spook and Winnie arent or atleast shouldnt be due for like 7 weeks unless they werent actually in heat and my buck was just being obnoxiouse which is possible seeing as I never saw them stand. I really need a hair pulling out emoji.


----------



## Jubillee

My word..how is Spice even still standing!!!


----------



## Trollmor

bisonviewfarm said:


> Spook's now (...) standing with her front feet propped up on things?
> View attachment 143409


That is normal when preparing to cud.


21goaties said:


> All goats know that the stork can't come if you're watching!


Then Venus was not a goat...


bisonviewfarm said:


> I've never actually had leaving or ignoring them work for me mine seem to like me around and atleast for a few hours today theyd be put of luck I need to clean the barn .


You seem to have good contact with your goats.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Jubillee said:


> My word..how is Spice even still standing!!!


Im not sure though she's slowed down a lot today. She's spending a lot of time laying down which means I'm spending a lot of time in the barn prodding her to get up and move lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Trollmor said:


> That is normal when preparing to cud.Then Venus was not a goat...You seem to have good contact with your goats.


I suspect the other 2 are messing with me at this point. Though Im really kicking myself for not running one more pregnancy test a few weeks after the first then there would be no doubt. And Im quite certain my goats think Im the most annoying owner ever lol Ive only missed 1 kid being born and he was the first of trips & Id just checked on his mom like 10 minuets prior.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well I suspect today is not the day for Spice maybe she'll surprise me and kid on her due date. Winnie and Spook are now contained to a kidding stall at night Winnie still has a good bit of discharge & now Spook's joined her wih discharge & a poofy and opening backside. And Im having a heck of a time finding their ligaments. Not sure if it's because somethings getting close to happening or the fact that they've become pretty much untouchable.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Spice is waiting for them. The three of them know how much you like kidding, so going to give you a BIG dose!


----------



## Trollmor

bisonviewfarm said:


> ... they've become pretty much untouchable.


A sign as certain as many others!

But poor Spice, how tired she is, before the hard work has even begun ...:inlove:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh man. I am picturing 3 does all pushing at the same time. mg:

We've had 2 go at the same, exact time - but I had plenty of help. Hopefully you have extra hands available????


----------



## mariarose

I had 2 at once also. Back and forth, Back and forth...


----------



## bisonviewfarm

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh man. I am picturing 3 does all pushing at the same time. mg:
> 
> We've had 2 go at the same, exact time - but I had plenty of help. Hopefully you have extra hands available????


Oh goodness I hope. If they all went today Id be good other wise Im home alone all day while the kids are at school and the husbands at work.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Everyones looking pretty much the same this morning. The boer girls ligaments are there & still firm but you really have to dig to find them. Im still hoping Winnie & Spook are just starting the mess with the human game early but Im really wondering about Winnie her open test came in with numbers just below low recheck .1088 which seems high when every other open test Ive had has been in the .08's. Guess Ill just have to watch and see.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Everyones looking pretty much the same this morning. The boer girls ligaments are there & still firm but you really have to dig to find them. Im still hoping Winnie & Spook are just starting the mess with the human game early but Im really wondering about Winnie her open test came in with numbers just below low recheck .1088 which seems high when every other open test Ive had has been in the .08's. Guess Ill just have to watch and see.


I think my buns were foolin me and hoars were moanin. Lol. Nadda from either of them either.


----------



## 21goaties

When we used to breed our goats we had two at once too. They were in the pasture and one was up the hill, screaming, and then we saw another down the hill, pacing and screaming. Interesting times. We even had one (tough delivery) that was rolling down the hill while delivering a huge single (Roger, who we still have today).


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> I think my buns were foolin me and hoars were moanin. Lol. Nadda from either of them either.


Brats lol upside no frozen babys


----------



## bisonviewfarm

21goaties said:


> When we used to breed our goats we had two at once too. They were in the pasture and one was up the hill, screaming, and then we saw another down the hill, pacing and screaming. Interesting times. We even had one (tough delivery) that was rolling down the hill while delivering a huge single (Roger, who we still have today).


Oh no poor girl. This is the first year we've had does due around the same time usually they're several months apart.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Brats lol upside no frozen babys


 Yep. Lol.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I forgot Spice's day 150 picture's .


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> I forgot Spice's day 150 picture's .
> View attachment 143511
> View attachment 143513
> View attachment 143515


Maman lady! Are you not dun with all this clickery thinger takin now! Sheesh. Lol! But. Aren't i beautiful and bloomin?!?!


----------



## toth boer goats

mg::neat:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Maman lady! Are you not dun with all this clickery thinger takin now! Sheesh. Lol! But. Aren't i beautiful and bloomin?!?!


Lol I'm about as sick of it as she is But I like having pictures to look back on.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Spice isn't moving or eating much today. She'll get up for a few minutes when I go poke and prod at her grab a bite of hay from the big feeder then she's back in her stall laying down.


----------



## SandyNubians

I'll bet she goes tomorrow. Or maybe she will surprise everyone and go this evening/tonight! I had a doe do that on me last year. No signs, so i turned her out for the day, wouldn't have even know she was kidding if she wasn't running up and down the pasture squatting! Udder wasn't full, and ligs were there 3 hours before. I'm surprised she hasn't gone already! Most that have multiple will go sooner rather than later. Maybe she is cooking up 4 little girls for you!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

That would be nice we've got a decent amount of discharge now nothing compared to Winnies who's tail is now nasty as she just seems to keep oozing out more. I'm also pretty certain Winnie will be leaving after kidding her personalitys getting down right nasty she's taken to biting and trying to ram me when I attempt to check her ligs


----------



## Trollmor

Even boys will be welcome, if only they are healthy - and their mother! Good luck, Spice!:inlove:


----------



## groovyoldlady

C'MON Babies!!!!!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well it's still a little early but I suspect today is not the day maybe tomorrow or maybe she'll hold them in as long as possible. Her udder looks a bit fuller but not much else happening.


----------



## Trollmor

The bigger they grow, the more risk for not being able to get into position. Good luck, Spice!


----------



## groovyoldlady

*sigh*


----------



## 15WildTurkey

I’m always reminded of going 10 days over with my daughter. Feeling like it would never happen. And then having to have a chat with myself in the mirror about how it is, in fact, definitely going to happen. 
Poor spice. Any day now Ma Nature is going to say it’s time.


----------



## groovyoldlady

15WildTurkey said:


> I'm always reminded of going 10 days over with my daughter. Feeling like it would never happen. And then having to have a chat with myself in the mirror about how it is, in fact, definitely going to happen.
> Poor spice. Any day now Ma Nature is going to say it's time.


 Oh me too. Child 1 was 21 days "late. #2 was 10 days late. #3 was weirdly on time, but then #4 was a stinkin' MONTH late!!!

So I totally identify with any person or animal who goes overdue!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

15WildTurkey said:


> I'm always reminded of going 10 days over with my daughter. Feeling like it would never happen. And then having to have a chat with myself in the mirror about how it is, in fact, definitely going to happen.
> Poor spice. Any day now Ma Nature is going to say it's time.


See not something I can relate to my first was 4 weeks early and my other 2 I was induced well before my due date lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Nothing to interesting to report she's hanging out outside only odd thing is she's attached herself to Winnie. Her heads resting on her and if she dares to move she get's a nasty look and a nip to the side.


----------



## 15WildTurkey

Hah. Winnie is her “person” 
“I hate you, please hold me, but don’t look at me”


----------



## Trollmor

15WildTurkey said:


> I'm always reminded of going 10 days over with my daughter. Feeling like it would never happen. And then having to have a chat with myself in the mirror about how it is, in fact, definitely going to happen.
> Poor spice. Any day now Ma Nature is going to say it's time.


Oh, yes. There is nothing as relentless as a pregnancy. When the small ones come, then they come, whether it suits Mamma and Hubby or not ...

Is Winnie willing to hold hoof if necessary?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

15WildTurkey said:


> Hah. Winnie is her "person"
> "I hate you, please hold me, but don't look at me"


(rofl)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Trollmor said:


> Oh, yes. There is nothing as relentless as a pregnancy. When the small ones come, then they come, whether it suits Mamma and Hubby or not ...
> 
> Is Winnie willing to hold hoof if necessary?


Only if Spice was allowed to kid outside the punishment for setting foot in her stall is far worse than the little nips she gives outside :heehee:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Come on Spice we are all dying to know how many cute kiddos you've been carrying!


----------



## Trollmor

Punishment for setting hoof or nose in the stable?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Here am I worrying about Spice being late and what do I find on my phone calendar 5 days after the breedings I witnessed. Spice heat? In with buck. Ack so I suppose the stinker may not even hit her due date for a few more days (doh)


----------



## 15WildTurkey

Noooooo. I’m not sure why I’m so invested in this kidding! I check my phone so much my husband joked that I must be running around on him:heehee:


----------



## MadCatX

This goat could be holding 10 head of goat in there LMAO


----------



## bisonviewfarm

15WildTurkey said:


> Noooooo. I'm not sure why I'm so invested in this kidding! I check my phone so much my husband joked that I must be running around on him:heehee:[/Q
> :heehee: Well I'm pretty confident saying I wouldn't worry about checking much today I suspect today is not the day


----------



## Jubillee

bisonviewfarm said:


> Here am I worrying about Spice being late and what do I find on my phone calendar 5 days after the breedings I witnessed. Spice heat? In with buck. Ack so I suppose the stinker may not even hit her due date for a few more days (doh)


Oh my. Can she even hold on another 5 days???


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Jubillee said:


> Oh my. Can she even hold on another 5 days???


I suspect she could that breeding puts her due 1/18. She was so miserable I thought she wouldn't make it a few more days on 12/30 yet here we are 16 days later still moaning and groaning yet I'm still waiting (rofl)


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Here am I worrying about Spice being late and what do I find on my phone calendar 5 days after the breedings I witnessed. Spice heat? In with buck. Ack so I suppose the stinker may not even hit her due date for a few more days (doh)


Ah man! So. It hasn't been ms spice teasin us all along... it was YOU! My my my the stories we tell! Hahahahahahaha! Jus for THAT tidbit... i am now POSITIVE she is holdin those five toddlers hostage all warm n safe! Ha!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

15WildTurkey said:


> Noooooo. I'm not sure why I'm so invested in this kidding! I check my phone so much my husband joked that I must be running around on him:heehee:


Tell him it is a friend in hostage negotiations!lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Sfgwife said:


> Ah man! So. It hasn't been ms spice teasin us all along... it was YOU! My my my the stories we tell! Hahahahahahaha! Jus for THAT tidbit... i am now POSITIVE she is holdin those five toddlers hostage all warm n safe! Ha!


That's what I thought too. Is there a bet going on about the highest thread count for a waiting room?


----------



## Sfgwife

Dwarf Dad said:


> That's what I thought too. Is there a bet going on about the highest thread count for a waiting room?


Lol! I think i may have encouraged this reply count..... i have veered @bisonviewfarm away a few days with talkin bout my jerky lady buns teasin me bout beans... which by the way... i am pretty positive they were foolin me cause nothin has come from the nest maker and dig dug. They are fat and sassy in their pen together and no more nest makin but dig dug has still been tryin dig to china. .


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Ah man! So. It hasn't been ms spice teasin us all along... it was YOU! My my my the stories we tell! Hahahahahahaha! Jus for THAT tidbit... i am now POSITIVE she is holdin those five toddlers hostage all warm n safe! Ha!


I still blame Spice if she hadnt been such a drama queen my brain wouldnt have been so tired and I might have remebered the 5 day heat. :heehee:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Dwarf Dad said:


> That's what I thought too. Is there a bet going on about the highest thread count for a waiting room?


Not that I've been told about. May have something to do with Spices fake out Im bored Ive only left my house twice in over 2 weeks thanks to her (rofl)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Lol! I think i may have encouraged this reply count..... i have veered @bisonviewfarm away a few days with talkin bout my jerky lady buns teasin me bout beans... which by the way... i am pretty positive they were foolin me cause nothin has come from the nest maker and dig dug. They are fat and sassy in their pen together and no more nest makin but dig dug has still been tryin dig to china. .


Oh no what a brat


----------



## Dwarf Dad

bisonviewfarm said:


> Not that I've been told about. May have something to do with Spices fake out Im bored Ive only left my house twice in over 2 weeks thanks to her (rofl)


That wasn't a fake out. She is getting you ready for being home with the quints.mg:


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Oh no what a brat


Yep! They both look at me all snug when i check the big box for a nest daily.


----------



## 15WildTurkey

Hah. Thread count!!! It’s like we are all. Faaaaaaaancy sheets


----------



## Trollmor

15WildTurkey said:


> Noooooo. I'm not sure why I'm so invested in this kidding! I check my phone so much my husband joked that I must be running around on him:heehee:


Well, you are!  Tell him his rival is a goat named Spice! Whom you have not even touched, so far!


----------



## Jubillee

Good morning on our daily Spice watch thread LOL

What level of stubborness is she on today?


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Jubillee said:


> Good morning on our daily Spice watch thread LOL
> 
> What level of stubborness is she on today?


Good morning! Checking for Spice dose, too.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Morning!  She's still refusing to release the baby/babys. Her ligaments felt a little mushy last night but back to firm this morning. I would bet today is not the day but I suppose she could surprise me.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Morning!  She's still refusing to release the baby/babys. Her ligaments felt a little mushy last night but back to firm this morning. I would bet today is not the day but I suppose she could surprise me.
> View attachment 143727


That face is sayin if you feed me more treats i might consider releasin the hostages.... this year... :bonk:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> That face is sayin if you feed me more treats i might consider releasin the hostages.... this year... :bonk:


Lol Im sure thats exactlly what she's thinking. I swear my husbands evening visits are part of the reason she hasnt had them she loves the extra treats he gives her.


----------



## Trollmor

I rather think she says "This load is really heavy, please massage my back, it hurts!"


----------



## SalteyLove

Darn.... she bypassed my delivery guess.


----------



## Jubillee

I think she's saying, you just wait, go on, do what you need to do. She's going to drop them when you absolutely cannot be there lol.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Unfortunately for her I never have to be any where so if she's waiting for me to leave she's out of luck lol. She's a pretty needy girl so I suspect she's one that would like having a human right there when she kids


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Unfortunately for her I never have to be any where so if she's waiting for me to leave she's out of luck lol. She's a pretty needy girl so I suspect she's one that would like having a human right there when she kids


I say the 19th... my dad's birthday. We lost him four years ago and not a day goes by i don't miss him. Some days i tell him i love him and understand why he had leave other i hurl insults and promptly cry all over again. And some days it is all of the above lol! And when i am fussin at meselfs for somethin dumb i do i can still hear him say now shug... and giggle at my antics. .


----------



## GoofyGoat

Spice, you're as stubborn as they come! 
Lucky you're so adorable otherwise your momma would have nasty things to say about you right now.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

GoofyGoat said:


> Spice, you're as stubborn as they come!
> Lucky you're so adorable otherwise your momma would have nasty things to say about you right now.


Oh there may have been some mean things said like your just a food hog and a big old faker before I found the note about the 5 day heat (rofl)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I havent been down to check her since this morning but I have the camera going so I can just take a quick look at her & I think she may be working on positioning the baby/babys. Still a long way from labor but it's the most Ive seen in days


----------



## GoofyGoat

bisonviewfarm said:


> Oh there may have been some mean things said like your just a food hog and a big old faker before I found the note about the 5 day heat (rofl)


Lol!
She's still a stinker though.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

She is quite the stinker. Still pregnant though looking at her belly tonight you wouldnt know it. Udder seems to have filled in more as well. Winnies udder also seems to have had a growth spurt and even more discharge. So I guess we shall see if she surprises me and pops out kids between now and February 21st or if she kids around the 4th of March.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> She is quite the stinker. Still pregnant though looking at her belly tonight you wouldnt know. Udder seems to have filled in more as well. Winnies udder also seems to have had a growth spurt and even more discharge. So I guess we shall see if she surprises me and pops out kids between now and February 21st or if she kids around the 4th of March.
> View attachment 143797
> View attachment 143799


More treats in yer pocket maman? I likes dem lickies!

I think all those toddlers moved to her rumen side! Lol!


----------



## groovyoldlady

I predict babies by tonight!!! ;-)


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Is there a goat whisperer in the group that could go over and engage in hostage negotiations with Spice? 
:waiting:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow. 20 pages and no babies yet?! Spice better get on the ball lol


----------



## Trollmor

bisonviewfarm said:


> I suspect she's one that would like having a human right there when she kids


The holding hoof kind of goat, then.:inlove:


bisonviewfarm said:


> looking at her belly


Looking at her belly, uh? That often indicates a pain there...


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Omg ever morning I check to see if she has released the hostages yet Come on babies!!


----------



## FoxRidge

I check every day too! I literally kind of freaked out a bit trying to find this thread, I thought it had been deleted for some reason as it wasn't showing on my computer. If it had been deleted all I could think was her birth had gone wrong! I'm so glad its still here! So excited to see how many cuties she has in there!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Save the this page in bookmark or favorites, then you can go back to it anytime. 

What web browser are you using?


----------



## groovyoldlady

I just click "watch thread" at the top. You can choose to get email alerts that there are new posts or you can just come here in your own time and there will be alerts on the top right of the screen if there are posts you've missed.


----------



## FoxRidge

Oh wow I already had it on my watched threads, I just always went to the recent posts to find it since its been so hot. I have it bookmarked now hehe!


----------



## Sfgwife

groovyoldlady said:


> I just click "watch thread" at the top. You can choose to get email alerts that there are new posts or you can just come here in your own time and there will be alerts on the top right of the screen if there are posts you've missed.


I wish there was a favortie post button! There are so many awesome tips that i may need later on.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wait... are you going to get hit with the big winter storm? If so, that's what she's waiting on! Doe code of honor and all lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Come on Spice...we are getting impatient!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well folks she disappoints yet again. She had some milky discharge slowlly leaking out earlier today so I almost got excited since she also seemed more uncomfortable but it appears today is not the day. Tomorrow is day 150 from the 5 day heat so maybe it'll be the day. I would love a goat whisperer to convince her to release the hostages. And we have had storms the last few days. The bad weather hasnt convinced her to release them either lol


----------



## Korita

Oh come on! I was hoping since you hadn’t replied yet today that meant you were busy with kids 

Let’s go Spice :clapping:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I wish instead I had to distract myself by deep cleaning the house lol


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> I wish instead I had to distract myself by deep cleaning the house lol


Hahaha! I dusted once... i dont fall for that much anymore... it jus multiplies. Ugh! And with usin a woodstove for heat boy does it collect. And i did the same with moppin.... we jus grow mud here anyway now a days....

So if you get all done and find yourself bored.... i give great directions from the highway!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

:heehee: I totally get you on the dust we heat with a wood stove as well everythings always dusty drives me nuts but with 5 of us 3 of which are teen/pre teens 4 dogs that are shed and mud tracking in monsters I dont think Ill ever be done or bored. My house was much cleaner when I lived in town


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> :heehee: I totally get you on the dust we heat with a wood stove as well everythings always dusty drives me nuts but with 5 of us 3 of which are teen/pre teens 4 dogs that are shed and mud tracking in monsters I dont think Ill ever be done or bored. My house was much cleaner when I lived in town


Hahaha you sound like us! Cept for the wee ones... our three are grown now.... even though one lives on the property and comes for dinner every night. I was lookin at my do-dad shelf that sits above and to the side of the stove the other day... yuck! But i jus couldn't make meselfs dust it. (I collect old salt and pepper shakers and i have a nestin hen for each of us and an antique cast iron stove set that my granny b used play with us as a child up there.) Tired of seein it absolutely but i think what is the point right now. Plus it is in a corner and noone sees the dust but me right now lol. I do dust the other stuff in the house some but those three lil shelves... newp. Spring will come soon enough and i will do it then.... or may e when gracie and dora are drivin me nutso in feb with their doe code lol!


----------



## GoofyGoat

bisonviewfarm said:


> :heehee: I totally get you on the dust we heat with a wood stove as well everythings always dusty drives me nuts but with 5 of us 3 of which are teen/pre teens 4 dogs that are shed and mud tracking in monsters I dont think Ill ever be done or bored. My house was much cleaner when I lived in town


Amen to that! It was not as much fun though 
Come on Spice it's day 150 now's the time big girl! We want to see those kiddos...


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well if she was waiting for crappy weather to kid today would be the day. We got around 10"s of fresh snow last night and it's still snowing. My internets out thanks to some power outages so I got to go check on her the old fashioned way at 3:30 this morning. Ligaments are trying to go so maybe she'll kid on her actual due date.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Be careful and bundle up, just keep us updated.lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

As long as my power stays on ill update lol. Its off all over the place and it's still snowing so still a chance I might lose mine. Im hoping if she does kid today it goes smooth my cars stuck in the driveway and Im doubtful I could get a vet out here today.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow.


----------



## Trollmor

bisonviewfarm said:


> View attachment 143973
> As long as my power stays on ill update lol. Its off all over the place and it's still snowing so still a chance I might lose mine. Im hoping if she does kid today it goes smooth my cars stuck in the driveway and Im doubtful I could get a vet out here today.


So, if the power goes, will you have to carry water then for both household and animals? Time to bunker up a bit? Filling the bath tub is a classic, just to let out when danger is over! And do not forget a good battery radio, and batteries for both it and for light.

Beautiful "Christmas Card" though! And a Christmas Feeling with a delivery indoors, in the stable! GOOD LUCK, SPICE!!!


----------



## wifeof1

Beautiful picture.


----------



## Jubillee

WOW! So beautiful!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, beautiful but cold. I hope you keep your power....hang in there


----------



## Dwarf Dad

It is very beautiful, from 68*f weather. That storm will be here tonight without the cold air. Thunderstorms at 100% chance.
I so wish you good luck with kidding in your weather.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> View attachment 143973
> As long as my power stays on ill update lol. Its off all over the place and it's still snowing so still a chance I might lose mine. Im hoping if she does kid today it goes smooth my cars stuck in the driveway and Im doubtful I could get a vet out here today.


Beautiful! And. I can say without a doubt.... spice will kid before my does kindle. We are redoin the rabbit housing and i put bugs in with the two ladies this mornin. He serviced both so now i have a month to wait for fresh sausages in the nest boxes. . Sweet pea is a bear if she is already bred and goes for the "testaments" of the boys. Yes that is the word we use.... when ours were little boys the youngest had hearin troubles from ear infections and that is how he heard testicles lol. So it is just a funny for us now.

Oh and! I should have chicks a week before that! I have a broody marans. So instead of the fight i let her be. I told hubby i wont need buy chicks this year lol! Then... then this man sends me THE LIST of bird orders from southern states (he works there part time).... so uh yea i am doomed! Cause he already talkin when the chicks are so old and not sold they are fifty cents for employees.... and he also informed me that he wants a few blue slate turks. Doomed!


----------



## groovyoldlady

We're prepping for the storm. It hits here tomorrow night. So glad I just have preggos. No one is due until May!

C'MON, Spice!!!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks everyone! We managed to keep our power. My husband and neighbor got my car unstuck turns out we had 18" guess that explains why my tiny dodge dart got stuck lol. Now he's currently trying to get the ton of hay backed down by the goat shed not going well. County still hasnt plowed my road so my car is parked until they do. And of course this nasty weather didnt put Spice in to labor(doh).

And good luck to everyone in the storms path it's a good one!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Glad you enjoyed the storm so much that you went riding around in the snow. Happy you didn't lose power. Tell Spice she missed the best time. Don't want her to wait for the next storm.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh wow that is a lot of snow! I think that's the most I've ever seen or at least that's the most I can recall. We don't get snow like that here very often at all. We had 17" in 2015, and I think it was also 2016. Normally 2-5" at most and doesn't stick around long. 
I hope your power stays on, and everything goes smoothly!

The storm is supposed to hit us I think late tonight, bringing a lot of rain (like we need more  ), and maybe a little snow late tomorrow night into Sunday.
I honestly wouldn't mind a little more snow than rain, but I'm prepared for just yucky, dreary rain that will freeze and be a huge mess by Sunday morning...


----------



## mariarose

I have some girls starting to look like this...


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Dwarf Dad said:


> Glad you enjoyed the storm so much that you went riding around in the snow. Happy you didn't lose power. Tell Spice she missed the best time. Don't want her to wait for the next storm.


Oh not me my husband picked up hay on his lunch hour I only attempted to leave the house to take my kids to the bus lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

HoosierShadow said:


> Oh wow that is a lot of snow! I think that's the most I've ever seen or at least that's the most I can recall. We don't get snow like that here very often at all. We had 17" in 2015, and I think it was also 2016. Normally 2-5" at most and doesn't stick around long.
> I hope your power stays on, and everything goes smoothly!
> 
> The storm is supposed to hit us I think late tonight, bringing a lot of rain (like we need more  ), and maybe a little snow late tomorrow night into Sunday.
> I honestly wouldn't mind a little more snow than rain, but I'm prepared for just yucky, dreary rain that will freeze and be a huge mess by Sunday morning...


Oh no more mud so not a good storm for you  maybe you'll luck out and it'll pass you by. We havent had this much at once in quite a while. I gripe but I know we need it here unless we'd like another drought this summer


----------



## bisonviewfarm

mariarose said:


> I have some girls starting to look like this...


Lol thankfully Spice is my only rolly girl the rest just look a little pudgy


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## Trollmor

Dwarf Dad said:


> Glad you enjoyed the storm so much that you went riding around in the snow.


:funnytech:

You and your husband = you!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## Sfgwife

Spice sure is disappointin me today. Today is sposed be eviction day already! Lol! Mama has been down to do laundry (her machine was leakin and the floor is up so no laundry at her house right now) and while she was here she talked nonstop, swept a floor that i did last night, fussed bout express scripts, asked elebenty zillion questions on the animals again today and tried iron the husbeasties flannels lol! I know she doesn’t want to be at her house and that is fine... if she would jus sit and relax i stead of makin me feel like my house isnt clean enough. ;( i still think i shoulda let her iron his flannels.... with a ton of starch. Hahahahhaha! His pantaloons have been in a twitch this week tryin get his rabbit mansion finished. I need some happy of seein new baby goaties today dangit!

But OH OH OH! I *think* i felt lil kidlets nosin round in my dora last night at feedin time! Jus a few quick rolls but they were hardish lil nubbins against my hand!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Not sure what but something seems up today. Seems like she's having some light contractions on and off, her expression seems off if that makes any sense she's also not to interested in moving I have to go down and force her to get up and walk which she isnt thrilled about she'd prefer to just stay laying down in her stall.


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Come on Spice!


----------



## groovyoldlady

:7up:


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Not sure what but something seems up today. Seems like she's having some light contractions on and off, her expression seems off if that makes any sense she's also not to interested in moving I have to go down and force her to get up and walk which she isnt thrilled about she'd prefer to just stay laying down in her stall.
> View attachment 144073
> View attachment 144075


Give up the convicts lady goat!


----------



## SandyNubians

(dance)(dance) Yay! She is looking pretty close. I am just as excited about her kids as I am with my own goats! Is it bad that I was hoping she would go further than her due date so I have something to distract me from my own silly girls :hide: And she is (hopefully)going just time, I start baby watch tomorrow.


----------



## Sfgwife

SandyNubians said:


> (dance)(dance) Yay! She is looking pretty close. I am just as excited about her kids as I am with my own goats! Is it bad that I was hoping she would go further than her due date so I have something to distract me from my own silly girls :hide: And she is (hopefully)going just time, I start baby watch tomorrow.


Ahhhh! So you are tellin me that next i will be harassin YOU?!?! Hahahahha! Mine arent due to kid til end of feb. So i gots lossa time to harass peoples lol!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well Im glad I didnt get to excited she's now just laying around chewing her cud :shrug:


----------



## groovyoldlady

(headsmash)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

That's exactly what I feel like doing lol. She looks so ready to pop them out but nope she seems to enjoy being pregnant and miserable.


----------



## FoxRidge

I would probably end up pulling my ladies in the houae if they were in labor here tonight...these temps are horrid for babies.


----------



## Korita

FoxRidge said:


> I would probably end up pulling my ladies in the houae if they were in labor here tonight...these temps are horrid for babies.


Brrrrr! I was afraid of having another kid the last couple days as it's been so terribly cold here too. It's not quite that bad but still double digits negative for here. PS: I was born in Bemidji! Love it


----------



## FoxRidge

I live just 26 miles from bemidji


----------



## wifeof1

Man o man. I couldn't take 1 winter there.


----------



## FoxRidge

The older I get the less appealing winter is lol. I hatr these frigid days. I went out this morning and the boy heated tank had ice skimming the top. My horses and the boys all had thick frost on their backs and around their eyes :/

I hope Spice kids soon. I'm living vicariously through everyone having babies but I watch her thread the most. So anxious to see how many she has!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

FoxRidge said:


> I would probably end up pulling my ladies in the houae if they were in labor here tonight...these temps are horrid for babies.


We were getting that chilly thankfully its gotten a bit warmer just below zero this morning and I think the low tonight is suppose to be 11. Ive got a heater ready to go in the barn just in case she decides to do a moddle of the night kidding.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Just did a check on Spice ligaments are just barely hanging on.


----------



## Trollmor

bisonviewfarm said:


> ... force her to get up and walk


Hm, do you like to get forced when in pre-labour?[QUOTE="bisonviewfarm, post: 2190333, member: 24474"... she's now just laying around chewing her cud :shrug:[/QUOTE]Typical for the preparation phase!

Soo, what day is she at now? I have lost counting ... (doh)

Good Luck, Spice! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## SandyNubians

Come on spice, almost there! 
:waiting:


----------



## mariarose

Nebula kidded triplets last night in my (very cold) back room (yes, in my house) They are now in my living room next to the wood stove. I suppose I'll try to move them back into the back room later.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

mariarose said:


> Nebula kidded triplets last night in my (very cold) back room (yes, in my house) They are now in my living room next to the wood stove. I suppose I'll try to move them back into the back room later.


Oh wow congratulations! Whatever it takes to keep those guys warm.Ive threatened to bring them in but so far everyones kidded when it was halfway so I havent had to yet.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Spice wanted up and out of her stall this morning ligaments are still just barely hanging on udder seems to have gotten even fuller so maybe some time today. High is suppose to be around 30 so it wouldnt be an awful day to kid.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

bisonviewfarm said:


> Spice wanted up and out of her stall this morning ligaments are still just barely hanging on udder seems to have gotten even fuller so maybe some time today. High is suppose to be around 30 so it wouldnt be an awful day to kid.
> View attachment 144113
> View attachment 144115


Good! I thought maybe she would have negotiated a release last night.
We are not tired of Spice pics, just ready for more baby pics!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Everyone's got to be a little tired of them it's way past time for baby pictures lol. Day 152 today she had perfect timing to get the ball rolling as we'd decided to call the vet tomorrow morning to discuss him evicting the baby or babys with a nice shot of lute.


----------



## Jubillee

Do you think she's been discharging? Looking at the middle of her udder there. Maybe it will be later today!


----------



## Trollmor

mariarose said:


> Nebula kidded triplets last night in my (very cold) back room (yes, in my house) They are now in my living room next to the wood stove. I suppose I'll try to move them back into the back room later.


Good to hear you care about them. This is when I have seen what might be called "heat irritation", probably caused by dry and warm air. The kid itches, but it heals almost immediately when back in the natural environment.

Cheers, Spice, that is an udder all right!


----------



## mariarose

Trollmor said:


> This is when I have seen what might be called "heat irritation", probably caused by dry and warm air.


LOL. No dry air here!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats mariarose.


----------



## mariarose

And I think I have a buyer for both mother and son already! If all goes well, they'll be leaving in about a month, to a really good home, too.


----------



## toth boer goats

Awesome.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Goodness she's a slow mover ligaments still hanging on and she's still going with the light very random contractions.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Finally some progress. I went down to check and finally found mush instead of ligaments!  She's also started kicking at her belly and she cant seem to find a comfortable way to sit or lay so maybe she'll kick it in gear and not keep me up all night.


----------



## Korita

Yay Spice! Let's go! Let's go! Let's go!

@bisonviewfarm every time I see you've posted an attachment I expect pictures of kids. It's disappointing :upset:

I'm so excited to see how many are in there!!!!!!


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Finally some progress. I went down to check and finally found mush instead of ligaments!  She's also started kicking at her belly and she cant seem to find a comfortable way to sit or lay so maybe she'll kick it in gear and not keep me up all night.
> View attachment 144197


The turd! She gonna kepp us ALL up tonight! Lol! I didnt sleep last night... got to readin my book and next thing i knew it was four.


----------



## Sfgwife

Korita said:


> Yay Spice! Let's go! Let's go! Let's go!
> 
> @bisonviewfarm every time I see you've posted an attachment I expect pictures of kids. It's disappointing :upset:
> 
> I'm so excited to see how many are in there!!!!!!


There are now ten toddlers holdin up in there!


----------



## groovyoldlady

C'Mon Spice! Pump 'em out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

You’re going to go in to make coffee and come back to three dry babies...


----------



## groovyoldlady

Babies! Babies! BABIES!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Come on spice! We are all ready to meet the little babies!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Let's get a move on Spice! You have quite the fan club waiting for a birth announcement from you. I don't think even the Royal couple has this many followers in one spot!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

She may keep everyone waiting she does like doing things at her own very slow pace. But I can guarantee I wont miss it or them getting here . Goat tv is currently streaming on both my phone & computer.:heehee:


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> She may keep everyone waiting she does like doing things at her own very slow pace. But I can guarantee I wont miss it or them getting here . Goat tv is currently streaming on both my phone & computer.:heehee:
> View attachment 144199


Wat camera do you use?


----------



## Korita

Sfgwife said:


> Wat camera do you use?


I'm curious as well. The picture is amazing!


----------



## Korita

Can you just set up a channel we can all join to watch on the cameras. Kind of like the bald eagles thing? Ha ha I think Spice you possibly have more viewers than those baby eagles did at this rate.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

It's the yi home camera. Not an expensive camera but I've been happy with it also has night vision, sound & I can talk to them.


----------



## GoofyGoat

bisonviewfarm said:


> It's the yi home camera. Not an expensive camera but I've been happy with it also has night vision, sound & I can talk to them.


When you get a minute would you please post a link where folks could buy one please. I'm looking to get a camera too. Thanks!


----------



## MtnRidgeFarm

GoofyGoat said:


> When you get a minute would you please post a link where folks could buy one please. I'm looking to get a camera too. Thanks!


Maybe this? https://www.amazon.com/YI-Security-Detection-Monitor-Control/dp/B016F3M7OM

We are off grid and I don't have a data signal on my phone (or wifi) I wonder if I could still somehow use this?! Looks great!!


----------



## mariarose

@Jessica84 had a thread all about cameras, etc.


----------



## groovyoldlady

bisonviewfarm said:


> It's the yi home camera. Not an expensive camera but I've been happy with it also has night vision, sound & I can talk to them.


 Oooooooooo, Fancy!!!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well we have......... twin bucks and about a million gallons of fluid Ive never seen that much fluid come out I had to get more towels and move her to the other pen she's now quite skinny (rofl). Bucks are doing well up in the house drying off and I started them on the bottle so I have the option to sell as bottle babys.


----------



## FoxRidge

Gahhhhh finally


----------



## FoxRidge

I can't believe there was just the 2! Super cute boys!!


----------



## minibarn

Congratulations! Theyre finally here! Only two?? So cute!


----------



## SandyNubians

I got goosebumps when I read the title! Surprised she had only 2 in there! Oh well. They are cuties! :inlove:


----------



## wifeof1

C'mon. Bring out the other 4 and show us.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Congratulations! At last.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Well we have......... twin bucks and about a million gallons of fluid Ive never seen that much fluid come out I had to get more towels and move her to the other pen she's now quite skinny (rofl). Bucks are doing well up in the house drying off and I started them on the bottle so I have the option to sell as bottle babys.
> View attachment 144211
> View attachment 144213
> View attachment 144215


They are beautiful! But only TWO... silly spice! They look hige though. And what no skinny minnie pics of her? . Wonder if there may have been more but they jus didnt develop for all the fluid and her body thought there were more.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

You might be right she just poured that stuff out. I was wondering if thats all that was in her when she started pushing out the first boy lol. Kidding went smooth but unfortunatelly Spice wants nothing to do with the boys so I guess the bottle baby decision was made for me.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh wow, Congrats! I'm shocked though, only 2? Geesh! She did a great job with the doe code of honor, she should win a high ranking award of some sort!
Sorry she doesn't want the boys, but if you are wanting to sell as bottle babies and have her milk, well... that works out, and she helped with that decision. Glad everything went well


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Yay!
They look big. Can you weigh them?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

HoosierShadow said:


> Oh wow, Congrats! I'm shocked though, only 2? Geesh! She did a great job with the doe code of honor, she should win a high ranking award of some sort!
> Sorry she doesn't want the boys, but if you are wanting to sell as bottle babies and have her milk, well... that works out, and she helped with that decision. Glad everything went well


Only atleast ill know for next year she's quite the faker lol and she did I always feel bad taking them away bit if she doesnt mind it'll be easier.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> You might be right she just poured that stuff out. I was wondering if thats all that was in her when she started pushing out the first boy lol. Kidding went smooth but unfortunatelly Spice wants nothing to do with the boys so I guess the bottle baby decision was made for me.


Awwww oh no on her not wantin deal with them. .

And on your camera.... you have power in your barn yes? I don't see in a desc of them that they can take a battery at all or am i missin somethin? We don't have power in the barn. :/. I could talk our electrician friend into runnin it for me i am sure. He loves food and strawberry jam.... i am a good enabler to his habits lol! And it wouldn't be terribly hard since paul's shop is not far from it. I would actually love power in the new separate kiddin stalls we will be startin this week or next for them. To be able to use a heat lamp if we needed or just a light for dark mornins would be kinda wonderful.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

nicolemackenzie said:


> Yay!
> They look big. Can you weigh them?


I attempted one on my house scale since the scale I used for my nigerian babys only goes to 5lbs lol the little guy's around 8lbs big guys around 10lb's


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Awwww oh no on her not wantin deal with them. .
> 
> And on your camera.... you have power in your barn yes? I don't see in a desc of them that they can take a battery at all or am i missin somethin? We don't have power in the barn. :/. I could talk our electrician friend into runnin it for me i am sure. He loves food and strawberry jam.... i am a good enabler to his habits lol! And it wouldn't be terribly hard since paul's shop is not far from it. I would actually love power in the new separate kiddin stalls we will be startin this week or next for them. To be able to use a heat lamp if we needed or just a light for dark mornins would be kinda wonderful.


Not on this model but Id say bribe the friend and get power lol. We have a plug outside and a super heavuy duty extension cord for now but our neighbor will be running electric for us this summer when ai can dig a trench.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Oh and the now a bit to skinny looking Spice.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Not on this model but Id say bribe the friend and get power lol. We have a plug outside and a super heavuy duty extension cord for now but our neighbor will be running electric for us this summer when ai can dig a trench.


I might jus do it! He is a darlin! Dreary mornins up there and tryin milk was sometimes interestin.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Oh and the now a bit to skinny looking Spice.
> View attachment 144243


Oh my how cute she is. Still lookin for treats for her job well done i see. Lol.


----------



## Korita

bisonviewfarm said:


> Oh and the now a bit to skinny looking Spice.
> View attachment 144243


:heehee: Man she sure did get her figure back quickly! Ha ha

I had quite the visual when reading the post about all the fluid. Beautiful boys though. Congrats!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Korita said:


> :heehee: Man she sure did get her figure back quickly! Ha ha
> 
> I had quite the visual when reading the post about all the fluid. Beautiful boys though. Congrats!


She had her figure back after the first few gushes . That fluid was something to see my pants even got soaked i found it much funnier after Id showered. (rofl)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> I might jus do it! He is a darlin! Dreary mornins up there and tryin milk was sometimes interestin.


Oh I vet power would come in very handy then. And of course that girls always begging for treats lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Way to go Spice! Two handsome strapping little boys. Hopefully Spice and momma can get a good nights rest.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh Huzzah! What handsome boys!!!! Weird about all the fluid, though. We want to see lots more baby pics before you sell them!! And Spice a big ole TGS hug from all her admirers!

Our babies aren't due until May. Hmmmm, Groovy needs to find someone else to stalk!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

groovyoldlady said:


> Our babies aren't due until May. Hmmmm, Groovy needs to find someone else to stalk!!!


:funnytech:


----------



## Trollmor

Congrats!  This has been nerve wrenching! No wonder she is thin now, but that will heal! COULD it be that there were more, and one or maybe two died, being resorbed? They say it then can be much fluid.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Spice getting her figure back so soon after birth is enough to make human females swoon. Handsome bucklings, congrats to you and Spice.
:coolmoves:


----------



## Trollmor

Now, Spice, rest for a bit, you must be tired! Then I look forward to seeing you run, jump, and balance on logs!  I'm so glad you and your small ones survived!


----------



## Jubillee

Awwwww and no way 2?? But they are beautiful!! That is really crazy about the fluid...congrats!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

And some pictures of the boys this morning. Theyre doing well they picked up using the bottle better than any of my nigerian babys and boy can they eat lol. And now Im off to stalk everyone elses waiting threads since the rest of my girls arent due till March


----------



## Sfgwife

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh Huzzah! What handsome boys!!!! Weird about all the fluid, though. We want to see lots more baby pics before you sell them!! And Spice a big ole TGS hug from all her admirers!
> 
> Our babies aren't due until May. Hmmmm, Groovy needs to find someone else to stalk!!!


@SandyNubians ..... jus sayin.
I also think @Korita is kiddin now too.


----------



## Goat_Scout

They are adorable! I forgot, is their sire a Nubian or a Boer? I love all the white. 

In a few weeks' time, I'd like to know how much Spice is producing from that big ol' udder. (shy)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Goat_Scout said:


> They are adorable! I forgot, is their sire a Nubian or a Boer? I love all the white.
> 
> In a few weeks' time, I'd like to know how much Spice is producing from that big ol' udder. (shy)


Dad was a boer. And Im interested in seeing as well she was right under a gallon a day when we bought her and that was at 4 or 5 months after kidding.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Dad was a boer. And Im interested in seeing as well she was right under a gallon a day when we bought her and that was at 4 or 5 months after kidding.
> View attachment 144271


That settles it... i can clearly see that she is neglected bein at your place.... no treats and all... she should come live with meeeeee! Hahahaha. I am dreamin of cheeeeeese!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> That settles it... i can clearly see that she is neglected bein at your place.... no treats and all... she should come live with meeeeee! Hahahaha. I am dreamin of cheeeeeese!


If you ask her she'd say she was since I dont hand over treats every time I come down lol


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Trollmor

A little bent front knees, but that usually heals by their own exercise.

WHO gave almost 4,5 litres??? Spice? Wow!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I could use some good thoughts and prayers for Spice she's not doing so well this afternoon waiting for my husband to get here so we can take her in to the vet


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh no, that's not good. I'll be praying for her, and keeping you both in my thoughts :hug:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> Oh no, that's not good. I'll be praying for her, and keeping you both in my thoughts :hug:


Thank you!
Back from the vets no stuck baby theyre not really sure whats going on other than the start of an infection. They flushed her uterus out gave her some lute to help her finish cleaning out some banamine and antibiotics so now we just have to wait and see if she pulls through. She already seems a little perkier to me so im hopeful he gave less than a 10% odds of survival if I hadnt brought her in 50/50 now but Ill take it.


----------



## SandyNubians

That's great news! Hopefully, she just had a little infection of some sort. Or maybe all that fluid had something to do with it. Either way, I have she makes a speedy recovery. Poor girl.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> That's great news! Hopefully, she just had a little infection of some sort. Or maybe all that fluid had something to do with it. Either way, I have she makes a speedy recovery. Poor girl.


I hope so her discharge was the main tip off it smelled so awful I wouldnt think anything could get that bad in less than 24 hours even the one vet had to comment on it. And when they went in she had a good bit of fluid come out. Such a weird kidding and while they are great vets they dont really deal with goats so they couldnt explain the fluid.


----------



## ksalvagno

Boys are cute! Hope she does well for you.


----------



## MadCatX

yayyyyyyy spice beautiful lil geughts!


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> If you ask her she'd say she was since I dont hand over treats every time I come down lol


Lol me either. Ours would tell anyone that wanted listen that we neglect them horribly. Today at dinner feed dora was the lookout.... someone does it every day except gracie. She cannot be bothered with it lol! Dora started the catterwallin and everyone came a runnin cept gracie... she lumbered down on her own sweet time. To their dismay no treats in pockets.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I hope Spice pulls through with no more problems. After stalking her I feel like I know her!


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers for her.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Poor Spice! I hope that infection clears up quickly and she gets to feeling better. After watching her for so long and cheering her on I have a soft spot for her. 

On a different note; have you thought about naming the boys.... Tidal and Wave?


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Thank you!
> Back from the vets no stuck baby theyre not really sure whats going on other than the start of an infection. They flushed her uterus out gave her some lute to help her finish cleaning out some banamine and antibiotics so now we just have to wait and see if she pulls through. She already seems a little perkier to me so im hopeful he gave less than a 10% odds of survival if I hadnt brought her in 50/50 now but Ill take it.


Oh good ess! I am sorry she isnt doin well.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks everyone! Spice still isnt feeling great but she did drink some water and atleast nibble at the hay and she looks a little perkier so an improvement from this afternoon.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Come on Spice, you have to feel better soon your cheering section is rooting for you! I'm glad to hear she's doing a bit better. Sending positive thoughts and prayers to y'all!


----------



## MadCatX

CMON GIRL! :kid3::goatpull::goatrun::rungoat:arty:


----------



## cristina-sorina

Congratulations on the adorable bucklings!! Poor Spice! I feel so bad for her, I was also stalking the thread daily to see if she had her babies yet. Hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks everyone! She isnt out of the woods yet but she got up on her own this morning and wanted out of her stall! Looks like she ate some more hay and we'll see if she touches her grain she wouldnt eat it yesterday. Also not smelling that nasty smell any more.


----------



## MadCatX

Fight the fight Spice we're all here for you! Hooves in!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Good deal!


----------



## Trollmor

Can this have been the reason for you feeling tired and out before delivery, dear Spice? GOOD RECOVERY, you really deserve it!


----------



## toth boer goats

Allow her to go out if the weather isn't too nasty or cold, encourage her to walk around for short sessions.

Glad she is doing OK.


----------



## GoofyGoat

That's a good girl! We knew you and momma would fight this! Keep it up Spice!


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Thanks everyone! She isnt out of the woods yet but she got up on her own this morning and wanted out of her stall! Looks like she ate some more hay and we'll see if she touches her grain she wouldnt eat it yesterday. Also not smelling that nasty smell any more.
> View attachment 144427


Go spice and mama goooooo! Dont forget you need rest too!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Come on Spice you can do it pretty girl! Praying she gets over the infection. So bizarre all that fluid. Wish these things that come up weren't so head scratching mysterious! 
Did the vet happen to do a uterine flush? We had a doe years ago that developed a uterine infection and the vet flushed her using a calf tube feeder w/warm water and LA200, and had us do it at home until she closed up, along with injected LA200. Took a couple of days but she finally started feeling better and made a full recovery.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

HoosierShadow said:


> Come on Spice you can do it pretty girl! Praying she gets over the infection. So bizarre all that fluid. Wish these things that come up weren't so head scratching mysterious!
> Did the vet happen to do a uterine flush? We had a doe years ago that developed a uterine infection and the vet flushed her using a calf tube feeder w/warm water and LA200, and had us do it at home until she closed up, along with injected LA200. Took a couple of days but she finally started feeling better and made a full recovery.


They did tons of nasty smelling stuff came out he didnt have me keep doing them bit I am injecting her with antibiotics


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks everyone she seems to be feeling a bit better. The weather cleared up so she even spent a few hours outside. Her milk production is pretty much nothing so I guess it was a good thing the boys are on a bottle.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Way to go! You and Spice.


----------



## Trollmor

:inloveclap)(clap)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I dont think she's feeling super well again this morning. She wouldnt touch her grain and just wanted to hang out in her stall ( though i suppose that could be because we have another storm coming in). Gave her a shot of fortified b to hopefully help with her appetite and some probiotics.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Does she miss her babies?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Dwarf Dad said:


> Does she miss her babies?


I dont think so she didnt want anything to do with them. She didnt even cry for them when I took them.


----------



## Trollmor

Oh, what an empty belly! Could it be that she feels a bit sick from the infection, or from your treatment against it?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Possibly both poor girls had a rough few days. Kidding a trip to the vet where they dug around in her uterus then flushed her out gave meds and then more meds at home. She's nibbling at her hay now but not eating grain is odd that girl loves her grain. And I felt a little better when she ran the other doe's out of her stall thats a little more like her.


----------



## Trollmor

I very much believe it is more important for her to reset her rumen. Hay and twigs!  Grain comes later, can cause diarrhea.


----------



## MadCatX

Im glad shes starting to come around, im Troll, did they say her rumens were in good shape?


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well I think she's feeling better today! She even jumped on the milk stand just under 3lbs of milk if she pulls that off tonight Ill be able to swap the boys back onto straight goat milk instead of the mix of cow and goat Ive been having to feed them.


----------



## MadCatX

Awww There she is! Spiceee geught! :run:


----------



## Trollmor

Hey, Spice, getting back to us!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

All right, Spice! Is she well enough to start signing autographs?


----------



## 21goaties

"Thank you for buying my new book, _How to Fool an Entire Goat Forum - Look Like You're Pregnant with Quintuplets When It's Actually Twins!" _ "Would you like it signed?" "Signed books are 3 treats extra."


----------



## GoofyGoat

21goaties said:


> "Thank you for buying my new book, _How to Fool an Entire Goat Forum - Look Like You're Pregnant with Quintuplets When It's Actually Twins!" _ "Would you like it signed?" "Signed books are 3 treats extra."


I want a copy  LOL
3 big treats headed your way Spice

It's so nice to hear she's feeling better! Thata girl Spice!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Lol better not let everyone elses goats read that they'll all be massive and expecting extra treats.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Dwarf Dad said:


> All right, Spice! Is she well enough to start signing autographs?


If treats are involved probably lol


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Well I think she's feeling better today! She even jumped on the milk stand just under 3lbs of milk if she pulls that off tonight Ill be able to swap the boys back onto straight goat milk instead of the mix of cow and goat Ive been having to feed them.
> View attachment 144683


Awwww yea!


----------



## Trollmor

Hoho, I can see Spice signing her new book, but I don't understand how fast it got through writing and printing... onder:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I think she knew she was a faker and wrote it while still pregnant (rofl).

Spice seems to be doing well this morning. She still wont touch her feed on the milk stand so I busted open one of the new bales of straight alfalfa which she's scarfing down. I figure I can feed that in the morning then top off the feeder's with their usual alfalfa grass mix hoping it wont upset her stomach to bad the usual bales are only 60% alfalfa but she's got eat more. Oh and Im pretty certain Im her adopted baby she started making soft little maws when i walked in licked me and even lifted her leg for me to milk lol


----------



## Trollmor

Nice to see you actually interested in that green good hay, Spice!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh my...Some how I checked out after the happy delivery and missed all the mama drama. Poor Spice!

I'm so glad she's starting to perk back up a bit!


----------



## SalteyLove

How are Spice and your bottle twins doing? So bizarre, all that extra fluid!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SalteyLove said:


> How are Spice and your bottle twins doing? So bizarre, all that extra fluid!


That fluid was crazy it just kept on gushing out. They are doing great! Spice is back to her old self and the boys are doing really well they seem tp be enjoying the lfe of spoiled house goats.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

bisonviewfarm said:


> That fluid was crazy it just kept on gushing out. They are doing great! Spice is back to her old self and the boys are doing really well they seem tp be enjoying the lfe of spoiled house goats.
> View attachment 145279


That sure is a sturdy indoor pen. Where did that come from?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Dwarf Dad said:


> That sure is a sturdy indoor pen. Where did that come from?


EBay it's a heavy duty dog playpen. I got it for corgi puppys but it's handy for baby goats


----------



## Sfgwife

How is our sweetie and the monsters doin? .


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> How is our sweetie and the monsters doin? .


Spice and the boys now named Beevis & Butthead lol are doing great. Spice is back to her demanding bossy self eating her feed on the stand and milking like a champ she's up to 9lbs a day so plenty of food for her growing boys that are now around 20lbs. Boys are about to move out to a kidding stall as they've learned to jump out of the 2 foot tall pen and they scream every time someone runs the microwave because they think it's bottle time :heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Spice and the boys now named Beevis & Butthead lol are doing great. Spice is back to her demanding bossy self eating her feed on the stand and milking like a champ she's up to 9lbs a day so plenty of food for her growing boys that are now around 20lbs. Boys are about to move out to a kidding stall as they've learned to jump out of the 2 foot tall pen and they scream every time someone runs the microwave because they think it's bottle time :heehee:
> View attachment 145911
> View attachment 145913


Oh my naughty boys. Perfect names then! Lol. I am so happy to hear that spice is doin so good!


----------



## 21goaties

Wow those babies are BIG!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

21goaties said:


> Wow those babies are BIG!


They've grown well. I've only had Nigerian & Nigerian crosses before so these boys seem massive for only being 2 1/2 weeks old lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Sfgwife said:


> Oh my naughty boys. Perfect names then! Lol. I am so happy to hear that spice is doin so good!


Super naughty boys I was feeling bad about the move outside but they've made me ok with the idea lol


----------



## Sfgwife

bisonviewfarm said:


> Super naughty boys I was feeling bad about the move outside but they've made me ok with the idea lol


Hahaha i bet! That is always the cue when somethin needs be moved... when they start the naughty stuff.


----------

